# Chief's Tip of the Day:



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:
I'm going to start posting tips that may be helpful, may be humorous, but will always raise an eyebrow.

Here's my tip for August 10, 2012:

Know your guests, or target audience when planning a meal.  Example, don't feed vegans stuffed pork chops finished with good sherry.
However,  if you're feeding a bunch of chickens, then a bucket of freshly picked night-crawlers will be an incredible treat for them.

Hey, BT, wanna see who can come up with the "best" tips.

I am looking forward to this topic.  Moohuahahaha!

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chief's Tip of the Day:
> I'm going to start posting tips that may be helpful, may be humorous, but will always raise an eyebrow.
> 
> Here's my tip for August 10, 2012:
> 
> If you're feeding a bunch of chickens, then a bucket of freshly picked night-crawlers will be an incredible treat for them.


If you're feeding a bunch of chickens, make sure that you have at least three night crawlers per chicken. They are very greedy and will always try to take more than their fair share.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:  When serving long, stringy noodles with sauce, such as spaghetti, linguini, angel hair, etc., to children who are just old enough to eat it, to about five years of age,  leave it long and teach them to properly twirl it on their forks.  Have a camera, or better yet, a movie camera ready, to record the often times hilarious results.  You will cherish the pictures after the kids are all grown up, with families of their own.  And, it will give you perfect blackmail ammunition when they are teens, with a boyfriend/girlfriend over, and they are being obnoxious.  Besides, think of the giigles from your grandkids as they witness their Mommy, or Daddy with an inverted bowl of spaghetti on top of his or her head, with noodles and sauce all over the face.  How much fun will that be?

Serious tip; Wash all veggies thoroughly, especially if they are to be consumed raw.  Dangerous micro-organisms live in the soil, and can hide in the tiny crevices of cauliflower, broccoli, cabbage, and on the skins of most other veggies.  Even bean sprouts can harbor them.  There was a serious case of salmonella poisoning that hit Europe last year, where it was found that the critter lived inside the beans that had been sprouted.  To sprout beans, you have to put them in a warm, wet environment, perfect conditions for the micro-beast to grow in.

Don't be afraid of food, just treat it with respect.  Wash it before you eat it.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Rocklobster

And, when you are feeding these guests, if it is possible, don't be afraid to have dinner ready a little later than you planned. They will get hungrier as the time goes by.  That will make your food seem all the more tastier. 

Because you know what they say. "Hunger is the best sauce"


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Rocklobster said:


> And, when you are feeding these guests, if it is possible, don't be afraid to have dinner ready a little later than you planned. They will get hungrier as the time goes by.  That will make your food seem all the more tastier.
> 
> Because you know what they say. "Hunger is the best sauce"



I like this tip.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zhizara

Rocklobster said:


> And, when you are feeding these guests, if it is possible, don't be afraid to have dinner ready a little later than you planned. They will get hungrier as the time goes by.  That will make your food seem all the more tastier.
> 
> Because you know what they say. "Hunger is the best sauce"



My Dad always said:  "If they are hungry enough, they'll eat anything."


----------



## chopper

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> Chief's Tip of the Day:  When serving long, stringy noodles with sauce, such as spaghetti, linguini, angel hair, etc., to children who are just old enough to eat it, to about five years of age,  leave it long and teach them to properly twirl it on their forks.  Have a camera, or better yet, a movie camera ready, to record the often times hilarious results.  You will cherish the pictures after the kids are all grown up, with families of their own.  And, it will give you perfect blackmail ammunition when they are teens, with a boyfriend/girlfriend over, and they are being obnoxious.  Besides, think of the giigles from your grandkids as they witness their Mommy, or Daddy with an inverted bowl of spaghetti on top of his or her head, with noodles and sauce all over the face.  How much fun will that be?
> 
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North







Thought you might like an illustration to go along with the tip.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

It is best to paddle your canoe across a busy river, where lake freighters run up and down every fifteen minutes or so, in the daytime.  Trying to cross in the dark of night, with no flashlights aboard, makes for some seriously vigorous paddling when a 1000 foot freighter is bearing down on you, and you know the pilot can't see you.  I speak from experience.

Cooking tip:  Save yourself time and money by covering pots of liquid that are supposed to be brought to a boil.  We often forget the little things when in the middle of a large cooking job, be it in the home, or elsewhere.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think my avatar says it all...it's my Dad's favorite photo.


----------



## buckytom

i just saw this, chief. there's no way i could post better tips than you.

but, as i am in the mood to go backpacking, i thought of some hiking tips.

when camping on the side of a steep mountain, always go uphill from your campsite to collect firewood. it's easier to carry logs, or hip drag a dead tree while going downhill back to your camp rather than to try to carry them uphill.

speaking of uohill/downhill, always face downhill when you have to pee. if you face uphill, it runs back in your boots.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hiking tip, carry bells and pepper spray for bears.   How do you identify bear poop?  It smells like pepper and if you kick it you hear bells.


----------



## Hoot

If I may..Let me offer this helpful tip.
Every tool box needs to have two indispensable items..WD-40 and duct tape.
If it moves and it ain't supposed to move...use the duct tape.
If it's supposed to move and don't...use the WD-40.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Now this is the DC I know and love.  you make me so proud.

Tip of the day:  The very best payback to someone who has offended you is forgiveness.  It lightens your load, and opens the door toward friendship and understanding.  It can even turn an enemy into a friend.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Cool topic ...

I believe forgiving is alot easier than actually forgetting ... Yes or No ? 

True, one does feel better when they have lightened their load ...

Then, there could be distaste on the whole. 

Turning an enemy into a friend is not too common ... 

My viewpoint.

Once back stabbed, why go back for more ? 

I am a street wise Manhattaner and city pavement native ... Difficult ... 

Good philosphy, however, could it work in reality ?

Have nice August.
Margi.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Margi Cintrano said:


> Cool topic ...
> 
> I believe forgiving is alot easier than actually forgetting ... Yes or No ?
> 
> True, one does feel better when they have lightened their load ...
> 
> Then, there could be distaste on the whole.
> 
> Turning an enemy into a friend is not too common ...
> 
> My viewpoint.
> 
> Once back stabbed, why go back for more ?
> 
> I am a street wise Manhattaner and city pavement native ... Difficult ...
> 
> Good philosphy, however, could it work in reality ?
> 
> Have nice August.
> Margi.



Though it doesn't always turn an enemy into a friend, it has for me.
There was a bully in my neighborhood that harrased my children.  He was older than they were, and my children dreaded running into this clown.  One day, I saw him in the market and verbally attacked him, telling him to leave my children alone.  This didn't help matters at all.  The harassment continued.  Then, one day, I saw this young man walking the four miles it took to get to our town's only high school.  I stopped and offered him a ride to the school, as it was on my way to work.  I also apologized for berating him in public.  We became friends after that.  He went from being a bully, to being a protector for my children.  He also came over and volunteered to help me weed my garden.  He wanted to be around someone who treated him with the respect he didn't get at home.  Eventually, he moved from the area.  I hope that the example I was able to give helped turn his life around.  I have learned first hand many lessons of this kind.

So, yes, I still remember how hateful he was.  But I also know how good he became, at least for the rest of the time I knew him.

This is but one of many examples I could give.  It doesn't always work, and we always have to watch out for ourselves.  But we must also try our very best to be that good example that may help out someone who needs it.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Hoot

Chief...That is more than a tip for the day...It is a tip for a lifetime!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Chief: Appreciative of the ur profound insightfulness*

Thank you for sharing the very heartfelt account with a misplaced child who resorted to bullying. Life has uncountable twists and curves ... Amazing sometimes ... 

Truly appreciate the profoundness in which you had narrated your historical short story.

All my best for a wonderful August.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Has anyone here, ever seen the Film, Water for Elephants starring Reese Witherspoon ? 

I am asking, because, I am like Rosie, the Elephant, I never forget ... I can forgive, however, forgetting is alot tougher. This film should of won the Oscar for 2012 ... Absolutely phenomenal film ...

Kind regards. Margi.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hiking tip, carry bells and pepper spray for bears.   How do you identify bear poop?  It smells like pepper and if you kick it you hear bells.


----------



## CWS4322

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Though it doesn't always turn an enemy into a friend, it has for me.
> There was a bully in my neighborhood that harrased my children.  He was older than they were, and my children dreaded running into this clown.  One day, I saw him in the market and verbally attacked him, telling him to leave my children alone.  This didn't help matters at all.  The harassment continued.  Then, one day, I saw this young man walking the four miles it took to get to our town's only high school.  I stopped and offered him a ride to the school, as it was on my way to work.  I also apologized for berating him in public.  We became friends after that.  He went from being a bully, to being a protector for my children.  He also came over and volunteered to help me weed my garden.  He wanted to be around someone who treated him with the respect he didn't get at home.  Eventually, he moved from the area.  I hope that the example I was able to give helped turn his life around.  I have learned first hand many lessons of this kind.
> 
> So, yes, I still remember how hateful he was.  But I also know how good he became, at least for the rest of the time I knew him.
> 
> This is but one of many examples I could give.  It doesn't always work, and we always have to watch out for ourselves.  But we must also try our very best to be that good example that may help out someone who needs it.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


This reminds me of a true story that happened in the little village in which my parents lived in Northern Ontario. The village was, for the most part, inhabited by native Americans in the winter, tourists from "down south" in the summer. My parents had bought a year-around cabin in the village, so lived there. 

A 12-year old boy was 'tossed' out of the car after going to the laundry mat with his mother. His mother thoughtfully threw a garbage bag (one of those black ones) with his wet laundry in it. It was winter. He found a house that had an open garage and sought shelter there. The owners were in the town that is about an hour away doing their weekly grocery shopping. Imagine their surprise when they opened the door and found a boy!

(My father regretted that he had not yet had his garage built--for having a boy to do yard work, etc., was [and still is] his dream). After my father had the garage built, complete with a sleeping bunkie, we teased him that it was "boy bait" in that he was hoping to trap a boy of his own...sadistic, I know. 

The family applied to social services to foster the lad (their own children were grown up and had children of their own--so they were "grandparent age"). They were acdepted, and he did yard work, snow shoveling, etc., for them and the neighbors (my dad included--my dad adored him). When the lad was 16, the family was approved to adopt him. When he turned 18, he hopped on a bus and found his mother. Had a chat with her--what he said, we don't know. 

He returned to his adoptive family, applied for university, attended university, and graduated with honors. Today, he is a youth counselor. Who knows where he would be today if the family had not opened their heart and home to him, or, if he had ended up waiting in a garage or cottage that was closed up for the winter.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:

Ultra-sharp Cheddar is best served at room temperature, in thin slices, with something fruity to cut the intense flavor.  It is to be rolled slowly around the tongue, letting the flavor and aroma fill saturate the taste buds, and fill the sinuses.  Small amounts will satisfy completely.

Great chocolate should be treated the same as the good cheddar, letting it fill the senses, often cut with something fruity.  The intense flavor of great dark chocolate will also satisfy in small amounts.

Though toe jam is said to smell like some of the "stinky" cheeses, I suspect that it's not the same, or so I'm told.  It probably doesn't melt as well as the cheese it may smell like, either.  My advise is to avoid it all together.

Seeeeeeya;' Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Hoot

I heard the other day on NPR that actually the bacteria used in making stinky cheese is fairly similar to the bacteria that causes feet to smell. But I don't recommend straining your curds and whey by using your old socks, even if they don't have holes in the toes.

NPR - What Grosses You Out


----------



## tinlizzie

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chief's Tip of the Day: When serving long, stringy noodles with sauce, such as spaghetti, linguini, angel hair, etc., to children who are just old enough to eat it, to about five years of age, leave it long and teach them to properly twirl it on their forks. Have a camera, or better yet, a movie camera ready, to record the often times hilarious results. You will cherish the pictures after the kids are all grown up, with families of their own. And, it will give you perfect blackmail ammunition when they are teens, with a boyfriend/girlfriend over, and they are being obnoxious. Besides, think of the giigles from your grandkids as they witness their Mommy, or Daddy with an inverted bowl of spaghetti on top of his or her head, with noodles and sauce all over the face. How much fun will that be?
> 
> Serious tip; Wash all veggies thoroughly, especially if they are to be consumed raw. Dangerous micro-organisms live in the soil, and can hide in the tiny crevices of cauliflower, broccoli, cabbage, and on the skins of most other veggies. Even bean sprouts can harbor them. There was a serious case of salmonella poisoning that hit Europe last year, where it was found that the critter lived inside the beans that had been sprouted. To sprout beans, you have to put them in a warm, wet environment, perfect conditions for the micro-beast to grow in.
> 
> Don't be afraid of food, just treat it with respect. Wash it before you eat it.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
Chief, help me out here.  How well do you have to wash a vegetable?  And what do you wash them with?  I use a salad spinner where I swirl the greens around in plenty of water but am unsure whether this is enough.  And, I like raw carrots and have been buying organic but wonder if rinsing them with plain water, very well, is sufficient to clean them since they tend to have wrinkles, etc.  I'm just too lazy to peel them.  Haven't had any bad results yet, but am I asking for trouble?


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> ...
> 
> speaking of uohill/downhill, always face downhill when you have to pee. if you face uphill, it runs back in your boots.


That's advice for men. For ladies: make sure feet are well apart and then face uphill or downhill. Do not pee while facing sideways to the slope. Basically, you don't want one foot downstream of the other, especially in sandals.


----------



## Hoot

taxlady said:


> That's advice for men. For ladies: make sure feet are well apart and then face uphill or downhill. Do not pee while facing sideways to the slope. Basically, you don't want one foot downstream of the other, especially in sandals.


I mind one time at Rendezvous, I had to answer the call of nature, so I stepped out the back of the tent in the middle of the night and in the middle of a pouring rain. It was rainin' so hard, I couldn't tell when I was finished.


----------



## buckytom

taxlady said:


> That's advice for men. For ladies: make sure feet are well apart and then face uphill or downhill. Do not pee while facing sideways to the slope. Basically, you don't want one foot downstream of the other, especially in sandals.



lol, i thought of that, but i doubted the wimmen here want any advice from me, so i left that out.

besides, you shouldn't be hiking in sandals...


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> That's advice for men. For ladies: make sure feet are well apart and then face uphill or downhill. Do not pee while facing sideways to the slope. Basically, you don't want one foot downstream of the other, especially in sandals.



+1

And BT, I love my hiking sandals!  (Keens).


----------



## buckytom

not on the ankle busting sections of the appalachian trail - from the northern smokies, through pa. and into ny state you don't!

lol. they are nice for 'round the campfire at night, though.

i always pack a pair of extremely lightweight "water shoes"or sandals for wearing once camp is made.


----------



## taxlady

I was three or four when I had the "sandal episode". I did not enjoy mud in my sandals.


----------



## CWS4322

Hoot said:


> I mind one time at Rendezvous, I had to answer the call of nature, so I stepped out the back of the tent in the middle of the night and in the middle of a pouring rain. It was rainin' so hard, I couldn't tell when I was finished.


----------



## CWS4322

buckytom said:


> not on the ankle busting sections of the appalachian trail - from the northern smokies, through pa. and into ny state you don't!
> 
> lol. they are nice for 'round the campfire at night, though.
> 
> i always pack a pair of extremely lightweight "water shoes"or sandals for wearing once camp is made.


I do too--it makes walking from my room to the pool and back again a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> ...speaking of uohill/downhill, always face downhill when you have to pee. if you face uphill, it runs back in your boots.




Good advice unless there's a strong wind blowing uphill.


----------



## Cindercat




----------



## Margi Cintrano

Thank you for posting Cindercat. 

Valuable advice,
Have lovely August. 
Margi.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:  Children are like cattle.  They have an instinctual need to try new things, and expand their boundaries.  But they have too little experience to always make safe, or wise choices.  It is our job as adults to encourage them to learn new things, but with boundaries to keep them safe, emotionally, physically, and spiritually.  When we set up those boundaries, even though they may fight against them, it let's them know that we love them, and are looking out for them.  It helps them feel secure, and safe.  The trick is to expand those boundaries quickly enough to allow the child to grow to his or her full potential, while keeping them safe.  That's a parent's job.  One more thing; though they are like cattle, you can't milk you kids.

When you are feeling especially mischievous, or need to use up over-abundant energy, sneak into the bathroom, when your child, or spouse is taking a hot shower.  Then, dump a pitcher full of ice water over the shower curtain and run.  Suppress laughter to the best of your ability so as to remain anonymous, if possible.  Oh, and expect pay-backs.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind fo the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chief's Tip of the Day:  Children are like cattle.  They have an instinctual need to try new things, and expand their boundaries.  But they have too little experience to always make safe, or wise choices.  It is our job as adults to encourage them to learn new things, but with boundaries to keep them safe, emotionally, physically, and spiritually.  When we set up those boundaries, even though they may fight against them, it let's them know that we love them, and are looking out for them.  It helps them feel secure, and safe.  The trick is to expand those boundaries quickly enough to allow the child to grow to his or her full potential, while keeping them safe.  That's a parent's job.  One more thing; though they are like cattle, you can't milk you kids.
> 
> When you are feeling especially mischievous, or need to use up over-abundant energy, sneak into the bathroom, when your child, or spouse is taking a hot shower.  Then, dump a pitcher full of ice water over the shower curtain and run.  Suppress laughter to the best of your ability so as to remain anonymous, if possible.  Oh, and expect pay-backs.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind fo the North




If the child is exceptionally curious, hide all fire making materials, including the toaster.

Also, all children are pyromaniacs...they do not grow out of it, they just learn to play with fire safely.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If the child is exceptionally curious, hide all fire making materials, including the toaster.
> 
> Also, all children are pyromaniacs...they do not grow out of it, they just learn to play with fire safely.


----------



## buckytom

Andy M. said:


> Good advice unless there's a strong wind blowing uphill.



man, prostate enlargement must suck.

i'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> man, prostate enlargement must suck.
> 
> i'm not looking forward to it.




Flomax is your friend.


----------



## buckytom

lol, the bottle should come with a compass in the cap.

modern science is amazing.

my grandfather died from prostate cancer before much was  known about it, and my dad has had it twice now. 

bad times a'comin' for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> lol, the bottle should come with a compass in the cap.
> 
> modern science is amazing.
> 
> my grandfather died from prostate cancer before much was  known about it, and my dad has had it twice now.
> 
> bad times a'comin' for me.



Screening, screening, screening...get a PSA now and yearly or every 2 years.  Catch it early.  Much easier to halt early on.


----------



## buckytom

pf, recent jama reports show that a psa isn't enough, and worse, is often false because of age and other involved male hormones, and then you worry that an underpaid pathologist is doing their job. far too much room for error for a slowly dibilitating disease. if you think  the loss of your wee wee is insignificant, that is. even the old finger woohoo test isn't  accurate. depends on if the doc is having a good day.

as of late, the thinking is that it's a crap shoot, but since it usually doesn't kill quickly, there's nothing to research.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> pf, recent jama reports show that a psa isn't enough, and worse, is often false because of age and other involved male hormones, and then you worry that an underpaid pathologist is doing their job. far too much room for error for a slowly dibilitating disease. if you think  the loss of your wee wee is insignificant, that is. even the old finger woohoo test isn't  accurate. depends on if the doc is having a good day.
> 
> as of late, the thinking is that it's a crap shoot, but since it usually doesn't kill quickly, there's nothing to research.



I read the alarming studies, I also believe that it's the best chance you have of lucking out.  I had a luck out with ovarian cancer and so did my Mom...you know the risks, you need to use any tool in your belt to help with finding.  Looking further into it, at some point you might just hit a positive that could save you and other parts.


----------



## buckytom

yes, of course, i'll still get tested.

and hope i don't feel both of the doc's hands on my hips (only a guy can understand).

it's the delta in the psa number that matters., but even that  needs multiple retesting before they hack out tge walnut. too many men go with the first bad result.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

All right.  That's it.  I don't want to wait.  I want the "perfect, in the prime" resurrected body right now.  I don't want to have to wait until I'm dead for a while before recieving it.  So, PF, you were a nurese.  Where are they stashing our upgraded bodies?  BT, you put evil pictures in my mind, just evil.  Now I might have to do something nice for someone, to clear everything out of my brain and start fresh.  See what you do to me?

Shameless plug:  Oh, and I don't know if I can get away with this.  If not, mods, remove this sentence from the post.

Everyone, go out to the Lay's "Do Me a Flavor" site and vote for old G.w.North  

Seeeeya' Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> All right.  That's it.  I don't want to wait.  I want the "perfect, in the prime" resurrected body right now.  I don't want to have to wait until I'm dead for a while before recieving it.  So, PF, you were a nurese.  Where are they stashing our upgraded bodies?  BT, you put evil pictures in my mind, just evil.  Now I might have to do something nice for someone, to clear everything out of my brain and start fresh.  See what you do to me?
> 
> Shameless plug:  Oh, and I don't know if I can get away with this.  If not, mods, remove this sentence from the post.
> 
> Everyone, go out to the Lay's "Do Me a Flavor" site and vote for old G.w.North
> 
> Seeeeya' Chief Longwind of the North



I'm still a nurse and I havent found those bodies, yet.  Not sure I want one, I'm ready when the time comes.


----------



## buckytom

you don't get a body. that's the whole point of it.

you're just part of the whole. a big ball of everyone's energy and associated perceptions all mixed together. since reality is merely various time and space based perceptions, you are fulfilled with the true reality of everyone's lifetimes worth of perceptions all mixed together, thereby "understanding" everything all at once and not needing a time and space based reality like a physical being.

expecting a better physical place is no better than expecting 72 virgins awaitin' for you.

just my opiniin. don't crucify me for it (or i'll get to be a part of you before you get there, lol).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> you don't get a body. that's the whole point of it.
> 
> you're just part of the whole. a big ball of everyone's energy and associated perceptions all mixed together. since reality is merely various time and space based perceptions, you are fulfilled with the true reality of everyone's lifetimes worth of perceptions all mixed together, thereby "understanding" everything all at once and not needing a time and space based reality like a physical being.
> 
> expecting a better physical place is no better than expecting 72 virgins awaitin' for you.
> 
> just my opiniin. don't crucify me for it (or i'll get to be a part of you before you get there, lol).



You mean, after I move on from mortality, I'll never be able to eat great ice cream again, or slurp a phenomenal bowl of soup, or laugh out loud until my belly aches with my ancestors, DW or children, or grandchildren?  If I'm going to end up an incorporeal part of some great cosmic consciousness, then why was I tantalized with the joys of mortality.  And if I have to embrace the enitirety of human experience, then I will be forced to feel the hatred of evil persons who did and do unspeakable things in history, as well as having to yearn for experiences that I will never personally get to participate in, that have been enjoyed by countless others.

No, I want the physical reality, in a place where everyone behaves toward each other as they should.  I want my own individuality, but want to know enough to keep from making the mistakes that my current existence is filled with.

But, we will just have to wait until that time comes.  To speculate on what's to be after mortality is ended, is to speculate on the unknown and unknowable.  I just hope that the whole reincarnation thing isn't going on.  I'd hate to come back as a cockroach or something like that.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom

i would.  if it was in your kitchen.

i'd hide your pointy toed boots firrst, though.


----------



## Hoot

buckytom said:


> yes, of course, i'll still get tested.
> 
> and hope i don't feel both of the doc's hands on my hips (only a guy can understand).
> 
> it's the delta in the psa number that matters., but even that  needs multiple retesting before they hack out tge walnut. too many men go with the first bad result.


Tom you could do what I do...
take a pair of channelocks with you,
Grab the doc by the hoohaas and ask him, 
"Now Doc, we ain't gonna hurt each other are we?"


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the day:  Where disposable rubber gloves when working with hot peppers.  When nature calls, remove them.  See the Ghost pepper thread to find what inspired this tip.

Second tip of the day: Great music, like great food, should be experienced in the proper magnitude, and given as much attention as we use to savor good food.  That is, if the music demands to be played loud (and some certainly does), then play it loud enough to enjoy it fully, without damaging your hearing.  If the music begs for calm serenity, then play it at the proper amplitude to bring that atmosphere.  Really experience the music.  Listen to the complex or simple rhythms of the percussion.  Appreciate the complexity of the note sequences, and what the performer had to do to learn his or her craft.  Enjoy the rich tones of the keyboards, or the harmony of the guitar chords.  Experience the great voices of the singing artists.  Put yourself in their place, mentally.  Try to feel what they feel during the performance.  Try to understand the work they've put into training their voices, from Alice Cooper to Pavarotti, to VanZant.  Listen to every nuance of the music.  Let it fill you completely.  Then, it can move you, and bring you to tears.  It can touch your emotions, and create profound appreciation.  When you can appreciate with the same measure, an outstanding drum solo, or a well played glass harmonica, then you will have developed a true love of music, the art.

Music, in all of its varied and complex, or simple forms, is just one type of artistry.  All of the arts can touch you, if you let them.  And you can find artistry in almost every experience, if you learn how to recognize it.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief, I'd drive you crazy with my favorite songs.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Chief, I'd drive you crazy with my favorite songs.



Me too.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Grandmoms & Moms & Grand-dads & Dads: Mentoring*

Buon Giorno, Good Morning.

Cool tips and good suggestions ... 

My Milanese Nonna Margherite who had her own Trattoria for many years, had taught me some valuable kitchen tips, and here are just a few which I am sure that you all know; however, here they are ...

1. PEELING TOMATOES: To peel a tomato simply, place a small seafood fork, through the stem end of the tomato, and plunge the tomato into boiling water and into Ice Bucket, and peel back the tomato ... 

2. DO NOT FREEZE WELL: celery, lettuces, cucumbers, carrots, raw or fresh tomatoes and Rice, as it hardens when freezing.

3) GRAHAM CRACKER CRUST CHEESECAKES:  Graham Cracker Crust Cheesecakes become Soggy when freezing or frozen and thus, do not freeze well. 

4) FISH: do not overcook fish, and it is done, when the fish flakes, simply. 

5) DIETING: If you are serious, then follow the 3 B´s; Broil, Bake or Boil. 

Kind regards, 
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## taxlady

Cooked rice (at least cooked brown rice) freezes beautifully and can be steamed or microwaved and ready in minutes.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Cooked rice (at least cooked brown rice) freezes beautifully and can be steamed or microwaved and ready in minutes.


I freeze rice (all kinds) all the time and have no problem with it re: steaming it or microwaving it. I freeze wild rice blend and have no complaints about it either (homemade blend). 

A funny little story about frozen rice and a Saint Bernard. One of our foster moms agreed to bring the Saint to obedience class. The foster was a tad rushed getting home from work, changing clothes, and getting the Saint to class. She grabbed the first thing she found in her freezer to bring for the dog's treat--frozen rice. Needless to say, a grain of rice isn't really a high-value treat for a Saint Bernard! Luckily, the other instructor and I did have some chicken, liver treats, cheese, and pasta, for which the dog was more than happy to work. We never let XXX live that down--rice as a training treat for a Saint Bernard! Maybe for a chicken!Nay--chickens prefer earth worms...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Tax Lady & Cws,

I have never frozen risotto or paella, which are the only two ways I eat rice; and thus, we need to look at the time my Nonna told me these suggestions.

In my opinion, my Nonna was not referring to brown rice, as this has not been a staple in Italian regional cuisine. 

I only employ: Arborio of Valencia for Paella with shellfish and Milanese rice for Risotto, and both are short grain and none are brown; however, we both are from a profound pasta culture. 

I believe she was referring to Risotto. 

Have lovely wkend.
M.C. Ciao.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:
A person should not be measured by their belongings, material wealth, sports achievements, or apparent worldly status.  Rather, a person should be measured by their conduct toward, and with other people.  Courtesy, a desire to help make another person's life better, and one who gives their time and talent to aid another, these are the benchmarks of the real heroes of life.

If we set our personal bars high, then we make the world a little better place in which to live.

2nd tip:  When rushed for time, a chicken cooked at 450' F. and removed from the heat source at 160' F., measured in the thickest part of the white meat, will be just as succulent and tender as the same chicken roasted at 350' F., and removed from the heat source at 160' F., measured in the thickest part of the white meat.  The only difference might be if you placed seasonings under the skin, or injected into the meat.  Longer time will allow the flavors to distribute themselves evenly through the meat.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver

Don't sit down when you have a pocket full of cherry tomatoes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't put on sunscreen then pick up and pet the cat...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Dawgluver said:


> Don't sit down when you have a pocket full of cherry tomatoes.





Chocoate's not for the pocket either.

New tip:  To get proper nutrition from earthworms, feed them to chickens, or fish first.  Should you decide to eat them directly, refrain from kissing your special someone until you've replace your mouth with something else.  Cleaning won't clean it well enough.  It will need replacing.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't put on sunscreen then pick up and pet the cat...



  Very good tip there Fiona


----------



## CWS4322

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chocoate's not for the pocket either.
> 
> New tip:  To get proper nutrition from earthworms, feed them to chickens, or fish first.  Should you decide to eat them directly, refrain from kissing your special someone until you've replace your mouth with something else.  Cleaning won't clean it well enough.  It will need replacing.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Don't hipcheck a door that is "swollen" if you have a pocketful of fresh eggs, either.


----------



## Hoot

Never...hmm...How shall I phrase this?....OK, I reckon this might work...

Never evacuate your bladder on an electric fence.


If you need to ask....you likely won't ever encounter an electric fence.


----------



## Kylie1969

very good tip indeed Hoot


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:
Great meals don't always have to involve hours of preparation and cooking.  They can be as simple as some freshly sliced strawberries, a few slices of great cheese, and your favorite beverage.

When place in the right hands, the simplest of foods can become a gourmet meal.

Tip 2:  Don't try to scale fish in the kitchen.  The fish scales will find their way into every nook and cranny, and be very hard to clean up.  Instead, scale the fish in the room of that twenty-something son or daughter that refuses to move out.  When they complain, and they will, simply announce that the room they have been using has become the assigned fish-cleaning/scaling station, but they can still sleep in it if they want.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## chopper

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> Chief's Tip of the Day:
> Great meals don't always have to involve hours of preparation and cooking.  They can be as simple as some freshly sliced strawberries, a few slices of great cheese, and your favorite beverage.
> 
> When place in the right hands, the simplest of foods can become a gourmet meal.
> 
> Tip 2:  Don't try to scale fish in the kitchen.  The fish scales will find their way into every nook and cranny, and be very hard to clean up.  Instead, scale the fish in the room of that twenty-something son or daughter that refuses to move out.  When they complain, and they will, simply announce that the room they have been using has become the assigned fish-cleaning/scaling station, but they can still sleep in it if they want.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Great tip!


----------



## forty_caliber

I know that many of us are enjoying Chief's Tip of the Day.  This thread has gone STICKY!

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I know, it's stuck to my shoe and I can't get it off...any tips for that Uncle Chief?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know, it's stuck to my shoe and I can't get it off...any tips for that Uncle Chief?



Goo-Gone!

Chief's Tip of the Day:

When cooking at a relative's home, make sure that what's labeled in the container is actually what's in the container. I learned that lesson the hard way at my MIL's home.  I reached for a container of granulated garlic, or so I thought.  After all, that's what the label read.  I began adding it into a sauce.  But strangely, it had the color, texture, and aroma of cinnamon.  Sadly, it had that flavor too.  Cinnamon in marinara, well, let's just say that it wasn't one of my better preparations.  I still hear about it occasionally.  And that was a good thirty years ago.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom

lol, i did something similar, chief. 

i was visiting an ex-gf's family in bermuda years ago, and as a thank you for letting us stay in one of their cottages, i offered to make sunday gravy for the family.

after food shopping (with interesting results. bermuda is british and seems to have a different idea if what italian foods are as compared to italian americans) we went up to the big house to cook.

after starting the sauce, i noticed it was cloyingly swee and the herbs were way off. The family cook eventually told me that he "re-uses" old containers as he gets in new herbs and spices, feeling that the mix of aromas after a few varied contents were the secret to his dishes.

lunacy, i'll tell ya.  but hey, who's gonna argue with an angry bermudian chef?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

To make perfect pie crusts, you don't have to go through all the trouble of icing the work surface, or chilling the dough.  Also, you can work lard or shortening into the dough all day long without making it tough.  However, the air temperature of the house must be below 80' F. so that the fat remains solid.  And once you add ice water to the dough, you can no longer work the dough indefinitely.  The water reacts with the flour proteins to develop gluten when the dough is worked.  This is what will make the crust tough.  When the ice water is added, you gently fold it into the dough just enough to moisten it evenly.  This allows the starches to become sticky enough to make the dough cohesive enough to roll out and move to the pie plate.

Simply start with 3 cups of flour and 1 1/2 tsp salt.  Start cutting in fat.  When the fat is worked into the flour, and it resembles little pebbles, the flour to fat ratio is perfect.  Sprinkle about 1/4 cup of ice water over the dough and fold in.  You will have perfect crust every time, flaky and tender.

I made crust two nights ago for pasties.  The guests at my home said that it was the flakiest pie crust ever.  I didn't ice down anything, or chill the dough, or let it rest.  I just did what I said above.  The kitchen temperature was about 77'F.

Pie crust isn't as finicky as people think it is.  Once you get the hang of it, it's really quite an easy thing to make.

One more thing, when cooking with family, it's a great tradition to put just a little flour on your partner's nose, and they do the same to you.  It shows everyone else that the both of you are working on their behalf.  And it's fun.  And cooking has to be fun, and exciting.  When the girls are home, it's tradition at our house.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief, you have the flour, salt and water measurements but not the fat...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chief, you have the flour, salt and water measurements but not the fat...



I don't measure the fat.  I add a couple of tablespoons in (large blobs), and cut it into the flour.  I then add more until I get that pea-gravel texture.  If I recall, I believe I used up a 1 pound package of lard in one pie.  But I'm not sure as it was a while ago.  Just look for the pea-gravel texture and you can't go wrong.  That way, if the flour has a little more air in it, or is compacted, you will still get the ratio right.  Oh, and I've also accidently added too much fat.  I then added another pinch of salt, and more flour, and cut it in to get the right texture in the dough.  I just made pie crust cookies with the extra dough.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

I use the recipe on the box of Tenderflake lard. It says, in part, 5 1/2 cups all purpose flour or 6 cups of cake/pastry flour with 1 lb of lard for 3 double pie crusts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I don't measure the fat.  I add a couple of tablespoons in (large blobs), and cut it into the flour.  I then add more until I get that pea-gravel texture.  If I recall, I believe I used up a 1 pound package of lard in one pie.  But I'm not sure as it was a while ago.  Just look for the pea-gravel texture and you can't go wrong.  That way, if the flour has a little more air in it, or is compacted, you will still get the ratio right.  Oh, and I've also accidently added too much fat.  I then added another pinch of salt, and more flour, and cut it in to get the right texture in the dough.  I just made pie crust cookies with the extra dough.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Okay, close to a pound...gives me an idea of the minimum needed. Thanks!

Measurements...we don't need no stinkin' measurements!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

taxlady said:


> I use the recipe on the box of Tenderflake lard. It says, in part, 5 1/2 cups all purpose flour or 6 cups of cake/pastry flour with 1 lb of lard for 3 double pie crusts.



But TL, what if you only want once pie crust?

Chief Longwind's Tip of the Day #2
For those who are new to cooking, when making the perfect burger, and I'm talking a regular old ground beef burger, not the advanced burger with Gorgonzola, or chopped peppers, or with a lot of herbs and spices mixed in, the *basic* burger, take about 1/3 lb. of ground beef (I prefer ground chuck, 70/30 ratio, and form gently into a ball.  Slowly work the ball into a flat disk about 1/4 inch thick.  As you press the burger between your palms, press a little, then turn slightly, pressing the edge evenly with your thumb.  Press a little more, again finishing by evening the edges with your thumb, turn and repeat until you have a smooth, round disk.  Now, make the middle a little thinner than the outer edges as the meat will pull to the center as it cooks.  This will give you a nice, even thickness that will cook evenly all the way through.  Lightly salt one side and put that side into your preheated heavy frying pan.  Fry over medium heat for about 3 minutes.  Lightly salt the top an carefully flip the burger.  Fry until the juices start to run on top of the beef patty.  They should be clear.  Remove to prepared buns, or to a plate.  Serve immediately, as they will ooze out that good meat juice.  If the buns have been lightly toasted, it will help keep them from getting soggy.  Place your favorite toppings on top and serve with napkins.  Your burgers will be very tender and juicy.

And for all of you burger experts out there, you already know how to add other ingredients, or not, to your burger.  This was for making the basic burger in a frying pan.  You can also cook this over charcoal or "gasp" gas flame.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## chopper

Pie crust cookies. I have never heard them called that, but I am guessing that would be the leftover crust rolled out with cinnamon and sugar???  That is what we do with our leftovers here. I guess I never had a name for em. Now I do. Thanks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

chopper said:


> Pie crust cookies. I have never heard them called that, but I am guessing that would be the leftover crust rolled out with cinnamon and sugar???  That is what we do with our leftovers here. I guess I never had a name for em. Now I do. Thanks.



Yup, Pie Crust Cookies   Another thing you can do with the left over pie crust, jelly roll a good fruit preserve into them.  Bake and enjoy.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Someone here at DC mentioned that she does the same thing I do with leftover pie dough. We sprinkle sugar and maybe cinnamon; put them on a cookie sheet in the oven; and throw away burnt bits of pie dough when the pie is ready.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

What??????? I'm here from July 2011 and I never saw this Chief's Tip of the Day thread????

What a fool...


----------



## taxlady

Luca Lazzari said:


> What??????? I'm here from July 2011 and I never saw this Chief's Tip of the Day thread????
> 
> What a fool...


It only started this month.


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Luca Lazzari

taxlady said:


> It only started this month.



So now it's official: I AM a fool.


----------



## Kylie1969

No your not Luca


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

Those who think they are a fool are who we should try to emulate.  For they are humble, and willing, and able to learn, and are better for the introspection.  The person who think he is wise, has fallen into one of humanity's greatest traps.  For the wise man thinks he has all of the answers, and that he can ignore new, and differing opinions other than his own.

That person is neither humble, nor respected, but is the true fool.

Tip 2:
There is no greater feeling than the genuine love between a parent and their children.  Therefore, respect, love, and cherish you children.  Set boundaries for them, to keep them safe as they grow.  At the same time, encourage them to explore all things within those boundaries, that they may succeed and gain confidence, and fail that they learn patience, and wisdom.  Above all, give every bit of yourself to them, and to your loving partner.  They want your time, and attention more than any toy, or video game.  They want to earn your respect, just as you must earn theirs.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Luca Lazzari

A big hug from me, Chief 

Have a great sunday


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:

When using herbs and/or spices to flavor sauces, soups, gravies, etc, and those flavor elements are too woody to chew, or have a nasty flavor when bit into, such as rosemary, cloves, etc, place them into a SS mesh teaball, muslin bag, or cheese cloth so that they can flavor the food, and easily be removed when they've done their part.

Tip 2: Using leftover bones from cooked meat is a great way to make wonderful broths and stocks.  Just make sure that they aren't the bones that Rover was chewing on in the back yard.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...
> When using herbs and/or spices to flavor sauces, soups, gravies, etc, and those flavor elements are too woody to chew, or have a nasty flavor when bit into, such as rosemary, cloves, etc, place them into a SS mesh teaball, muslin bag, or cheese cloth so that they can flavor the food, and easily be removed when they've done their part.
> ...



I never thought about using a tea ball!!!

Thanks Chief


----------



## CWS4322

Luca--dedicate a tea ball for spices/herbs. I also have little muslin tea bags that I'll use (and have been known to use gauze squares when I couldn't find the tea ball). I use one of those "lingerie" bags for hosiery and delicates when I make stock using chicken carcasses. I can lift all the bones out, strain the veggies, and just have stock left.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Luca--dedicate a tea ball for spices/herbs. I also have little muslin tea bags that I'll use (and have been known to use gauze squares when I couldn't find the tea ball). I use one of those "lingerie" bags for hosiery and delicates when I make stock using chicken carcasses. I can lift all the bones out, strain the veggies, and just have stock left.


Lingerie bag, what a great idea! Now, where do I find one that isn't made of nylon or polyester?

Edit: I could crochet one out of cotton yarn.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

CWS4322 said:


> Luca--dedicate a tea ball for spices/herbs.



I will! I have a couple of them, one will go for spiced recipes, that's sure. I especially hate crunching peppercorns...


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Lingerie bag, what a great idea! Now, where do I find one that isn't made of nylon or polyester?
> 
> Edit: I could crochet one out of cotton yarn.



A loosely woven cotton tea towel (basket weave or huck weave or a cotton fabric that is more mesh-like) could be used to make one, just pop in a zipper. I wove my fabric years ago...I'm thinking of setting up the "dish towel" loom this winter to make more dish towels. They last forever, but I could use some new ones. Just not sure if I can remember how to dress the loom...hope it is like riding a bike.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip Of the Day

Never refuse to try something new in the culinary world.  It will always teach you something.  Sometimes it will give open doors for new and exciting flavors that will enrich your culinary skills or library.  Other times, it will teach you why you shouldn't follow everyone's advice.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's 2nd Tip of the Day

Preparation for the unexpected serves on far better than trying to figure it out during crisis.

Example: as a young man of 26 years, I was helping a neighbor lady unload the back of her pickup truck.  I lifted a full-sized truck tire, with the rim and placed my knees against the tail gate, so as to have support when I handed the wheel to her.  

Just as she warned, "Don't lean against the tale gate!." it unlatched and I pitched forward, with the weight of the wheel pulling me head first toward the ground.  Falling and tumbling techniques leaned through multiple years of Judo classes kicked in, and I ended up doing a one-handed somersault, landing on my feet at the end of it, unhurt and unshaken, while both my DW, & the neighbor lady yelped, believing that I was going to be seriously injured.  They were amazed.  I was thankful for the falling techniques that had been so ingrained into me.

The moral of this story is that we should learn as much as we can, about everything we can.  There is no such thing as - too many skills.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

When making bread, it is sometimes difficult to find that perfect place in which to let the dough rise.  Professional bakeries have warming bins that produce the right environmental conditions to encourage yeast to grow quickly.

In the home, most ovens won't work because yeast is killed by temperatures above 110' F.  My oven's lowest temperature setting is 170' F., far to high for bread to rise in.  My solution is to put a large, shallow bowl of water into my microwave oven and bring the water to a boil.  I then place bowl that contains the bread dough on top of the bowl with the hot water, and close the microwave door.

The water doesn't have enough thermal mass to overheat the dough, but still gets it to the optimum temperature to encourage maximum yeast growth.  My dough rises in half the time as it would anywhere else in my home.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

Seasoning is not only for food, it's also for cooking tools, especially for pots and pans.  I have seasoned not only my cast iron, by rubbing with cooking oil and baking until a patina is formed, but also my aluminum pressure cooker, and my steel baking pans, such as cake pans, muffin tins, loaf pans, etc.  Each of these pans, or pots, now perform far better that before seasoning them.  I have even seasoned my aluminum camping pots and pans.

The advantages of seasoning metal pans is that they now impervious to corrosion, is much easier to clean and take care of, foods don't stick, and metallic taste is not introduced to the food by raw metal.

Most people don't realize it, but instructions that come with aluminum bake-ware, and pots & pans, recommend that the hardware be seasoned, just like good carbon steel, and cast iron cookware.

Believe me when I tell you, proper seasoning will improve all metal pots and pans, except those coated with a non-stick coating, such as Teflon.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:

Waterbeds, and cats with claws should not, I repeat, should not be allowed in the same room.

Tip 2:
When topping a pizza, there is such a thing as too much of a good thing.  I have piled toppings so thick on pizzas, thinking that it was going to make them amazing, that I ruined the pizza.  The crust wouldn't bake through, especially in the pie center, and the individual flavors blended together as a mess.

Pizza is a meal that celebrates the flavors of a good yeast dough, and the flavors of its toppings.  You have to be able to taste all of them.  Personally, I like double sauce on my pizza.  By adding too much pepperoni (gasp, is that even possible!), and too much sausage, to many mushrooms, too much cheese, etc., you lose the flavor balance required to turn pizza from a gut bomb to an artistic culinary creation.

Also, don't be afraid to try varied toppings and sauces on your pizza, and different kinds of crusts.  You might just create your own masterpiece.  Just remember, use enough toppings to give your creation great flavor, but not so many as to turn it into a mess of food on a crust.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zhizara

Luca Lazzari said:


> I never thought about using a tea ball!!!
> 
> Thanks Chief



I agree, Luca, what a grand idea!  And I do keep a tea ball on hand!


----------



## Addie

Chief, when I am going to make dough, the very first thinig I do is turn on the light in the oven. By the time it is ready to rise, the oven has reached temperature of about 85ºF. The heat of the bulb makes the oven just right for rising. Not too hot, nor to cold. The temp continues to rise to about 90ºF. There is a vent on my stove for the oven where some of the heat can escape. Thereby, it never gets too hot.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Addie said:


> Chief, when I am going to make dough, the very first thinig I do is turn on the light in the oven. By the time it is ready to rise, the oven has reached temperature of about 85ºF. The heat of the bulb makes the oven just right for rising. Not too hot, nor to cold. The temp continues to rise to about 90ºF. There is a vent on my stove for the oven where some of the heat can escape. Thereby, it never gets too hot.



Nice! 

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip Of the Day:

When haaving freinds and or family over for barbecue, don't expect to lose weight if you consume Pork Spare Ribs, Stuffed Pork Tenderloin, corn on the cob, three bean salad, and macaroni salad, all in the same meal.

Do expect to see a great many smiles, and to have a smile on your face when the meal is completed.

Sometimes, just sometimes, it's worth it to relax the diet.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip Of The Day:

To familiarize yourself with herbs and spices, practice this exercise frequently.  Walk to your spice rack, pantry, or spice drawer, close your eyes, and grab a container, any container.  Open the lid and smell the contents.  Try to identify the ingredients without opening your eyes.  Before long, you will be able to distinguish the aromas, and correctly identify them.

When you have mastered this ability, do it every now and again, just to keep the knowledge fresh in your mind.

The skill will enable you to pick out the herbs and spices in foods from restaurants, or a friend's home, or allow you to play with the flavors in your mind before actually adding them to your own food creations.  You will then begin to develop the intuition to create, or recreate foods that you enjoy.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chief's Tip Of The Day:
> 
> To familiarize yourself with herbs and spices, practice this exercise frequently.  Walk to your spice rack, pantry, or spice drawer, close your eyes, and grab a container, any container.  Open the lid and smell the contents.  Try to identify the ingredients without opening your eyes.  Before long, you will be able to distinguish the aromas, and correctly identify them.
> 
> When you have mastered this ability, do it every now and again, just to keep the knowledge fresh in your mind.
> 
> The skill will enable you to pick out the herbs and spices in foods from restaurants, or a friend's home, or allow you to play with the flavors in your mind before actually adding them to your own food creations.  You will then begin to develop the intuition to create, or recreate foods that you enjoy.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


What a great idea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Why didn't I think of this...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Why didn't I think of this...



I can't get the pic....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I can't get the pic....



I just attached it.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I just attached it.



Yes, there it is, and it's brilliant!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, there it is, and it's brilliant!



Now I have to go buy a pair of pants...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Now I have to go buy a pair of pants...



  I have enough clampy hangers for every cupboard knob in the house and then some.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why didn't I think of this...



If I can figure out how to hang it from my pot rack, which hangs over my butcher block island, this is an amazing idea.  Instead of hanging cookbooks though, I'll be hanging any number of printed recipes from *DC and beyond!*

Thanks PF.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got the pic from an Occupational Therapist friend.  I told her it was a brilliant idea.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got the pic from an Occupational Therapist friend.  I told her it was a brilliant idea.



That is a great tip, what else can we learn from this person?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> That is a great tip, what else can we learn from this person?



I will have to e-mail her, since she moved away!  She's a brat!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I will have to e-mail her, since she moved away!  She's a brat!



Invite her to DC, she can start an OT preschool for all of us underage seniors.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

To immerse yourself in amazing music, in a place where there are no distractions, with good headphones, is to experience a little of what Heaven has to offer.

I just got through listening to a piece from the Progressive Rock band, Yes, a band I have loved since the first time I heard them way back in the early 70's.  This particular piece, South Side of the Sky, Live at Montreau, is a particularly rich and masterful selection.  Here's a link:  South Side of the Sky - Yes (Live at Montreux) - YouTube  just in case your interested.  I listened to the whole piece.  It's long, and it's brilliant.  Yes is the only band I have ever heard that I can listen to for 5 hours straight.  I proved that to myself on the trip to visit my DD's and DGD's last weekend.

Give this selection a listen, and see if this tip is as good for you as it is for me.  But you have to really listen to it, watch the performers work, try to fathom the intricacies of the music.  This isn't for casual listening, my friends.  This music can remove you from planet Earth, and for a short time, transport you to somewhere better.

Watch Steve Howe's fingers fly across the fretboard of his guitar.  It's no wonder that Gibson named a guitar after him.  And Rick Wakeman's mastery of the keyboards is unequaled, even by Keith Emmerson, who I also love as a musician.  Put that all together with Chris Squire's bass guitar artistry, and Jon Anderson's unique voice, and vocal delivery. I can't remember the drummer's name, but he is famous for his jazz percusion style, and is an integral part of the Yes sound.  

Tell me, have you ever heard a more unique Sound, or more recognizable talent?

After just listening to the music, and being completely blown away yet again by Yes songs, I had to share my feelings with my friends.  The music is powerful stuff, at least for me.

Can you tell that I love this band, even after 40 years?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## forty_caliber

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chief's Tip of the Day
> 
> To immerse yourself in amazing music, in a place where there are no distractions, with good headphones, is to experience a little of what Heaven has to offer.
> 
> I just got through listening to a piece from the Progressive Rock band, Yes, a band I have loved since the first time I heard them way back in the early 70's.  This particular piece, South Side of the Sky, Live at Montreau, is a particularly rich and masterful selection.  Here's a link:  South Side of the Sky - Yes (Live at Montreux) - YouTube  just in case your interested.  I listened to the whole piece.  It's long, and it's brilliant.  Yes is the only band I have ever heard that I can listen to for 5 hours straight.  I proved that to myself on the trip to visit my DD's and DGD's last weekend.
> 
> Give this selection a listen, and see if this tip is as good for you as it is for me.  But you have to really listen to it, watch the performers work, try to fathom the intricacies of the music.  This isn't for casual listening, my friends.  This music can remove you from planet Earth, and for a short time, transport you to somewhere better.
> 
> Watch Steve Howe's fingers fly across the fretboard of his guitar.  It's no wonder that Gibson named a guitar after him.  And Rick Wakeman's mastery of the keyboards is unequaled, even by Keith Emmerson, who I also love as a musician.  Put that all together with Chris Squire's bass guitar artistry, and Jon Anderson's unique voice, and vocal delivery. I can't remember the drummer's name, but he is famous for his jazz percusion style, and is an integral part of the Yes sound.
> 
> Tell me, have you ever heard a more unique Sound, or more recognizable talent?
> 
> After just listening to the music, and being completely blown away yet again by Yes songs, I had to share my feelings with my friends.  The music is powerful stuff, at least for me.
> 
> Can you tell that I love this band, even after 40 years?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thanks for sharing the clip.  YES is one of my all-time favorites too.  I've always thought that "Progressive rock" is too limiting a category for them since they incorporate elements of many styles into their music.  Here is a must see for any fan....

Yes: 35th Anniversary Concert: Songs from Tsongas

.40


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

When trying a new technique for the first time, it is better to invent the axle that makes the wheel useful, than inventing the wheel.

What I mean is that new techniques involve the use of knowledge we may or may not have, and often times, that knowledge is used in unfamiliar ways.

Take for instance, roasting a chicken, in a CI dutch oven, in a bed of hot coals from a campfire.  How do you determine the cooking temperature in the pot?  If you have no previous point of reference, you are guessing at the time and the temperature.  This makes it difficult to roast that bird to perfection.  You might know the perfect final meat temperature that you are trying to achieve, but how do you gauge how to get it?

Do a bit of research before attempting something brand new to you.  Often times, someone else has done the hard part, and figured out how to get the results you are looking for.  After you become familiar with the basic technique, that's when you build the axle, that makes the wheel useful.  You add the herbs, spices, veggies, whatever you want to that CI dutch oven, confident enough, and knowledgeable enough to have a good chance at success.

I know my way around an oven, and the things cooked in it well enough that I can play loose and free with recipes for just about any pastry, pie, or cake, not to mention meat and veggie preparations.  It's rare that I don't get the results I'm trying to achieve with my experiments.

But, put me on the beach in Hawaii, give me a pig, and ask me to roast it at a luao, and I have as much chance at being successful the first time, as I have of walking on the moon tomorrow.  I would need some serious instruction.

I've been re-inventing the wheel for a long time.  It's taught me a lot about cooking.  But sometimes, it's just a lot easier to use someone else's wheel, and perfect it's use, or create the axle that makes that wheel more useful.

Seeeeeeya;  Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## 4meandthem

Yes Fragile is on the same pedastal as Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon for me.
Way ahead of their time! Those albums are like 2 songs to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Did I hear, "Dark Side of the Moon"?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip Of The Day

When preparing a meal, be it beans and wieners, or a 5-course Italian spread, take a little time to think about the meal.  You might just find that with a little thought, you can re-purpose leftovers to create wonderful appetizers, or side dishes, or even main courses.  For instance, left over mashed potatoes can be used to make potato-bread rolls.  Cooked carrots can be mashed, and used to make sweet carrot tarts, (similar to pumpkin pie custard).  Left over pasta can be turned into a flavorful soup appetizer, and so on.

And remember, plan your meal, make sure you have all of the ingredients, and organize them to make preparation of the meal easier, and more efficient.

A little imagination can turn those leftovers into something special.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:

Never assume that any seasoning, or ingredient you used previously is going to taste the same, or react the same way as the last time you used it.  Herbs, and spices, even when stored properly, lose their savor over time.  Flour settles and becomes more dense per unit volume.  Moisture from the air causes baking powder to lose its leavening ability.

There are very few constants in cooking.  If you want constants, make math your hobby.  Pi will always be pi, unless its fry-pie.

About the only constants that I can think of: water us always water, and will be neutral in flavor and reactivity, unless of course, you draw it from your sister's well, which is rich in sulfur, compared to your well, that's rich in iron.

Salt is always salty, and doesn't lose it's savor, unless it's that special French salt that gets a good portion of its flavor from the impurities of the sea from which it's extracted.

The point is, be aware that ingredients need to be updated, or more fresh.  Recipes may need to be altered slightly, depending on the ingredients available.  Nothing is set in stone.  Cooking is a science, and an art.  Sometimes you need to follow exacting procedures.  Sometimes you have to adjust those procedures on the fly.   It is by understanding both disciplines that you become competent.

My post - "Holy Jalapeno" demonstrates this concept.  I was surprised by the intense heat of one jalapeno pepper that I tasted.  It was far hotter than the habanero peppers that I had tasted just thirty minutes earlier.  Just so you know.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

To season stuffing, or dressing, combine the chopped veggies such as onion, celery, and such with the bread, cornbread, or rice.  Add enough poultry stock to moisten.  Fold the ingredients together.  Don't stir them.  Add the seasonings, a little at a time.  Universal seasonings for stuffing/dressing include ground, rubbed, or fresh sage, thyme, ground black pepper, garlic, onion, and salt.  There are others that can, and are used, depending on other ingredients.  Old Bay is great in a savory bread dressing/stuffing that has clams, liver, or oysters added to the mix.  Sweet Basil, tarragon,  and fennel work with pork sausage.  And don't forget that various ingredients such as cranberries, or currents can help "season" the stuffing as well.  

Don't forget that your broth, or stock contains salt.  So be careful with adding extra salt.  With all of the above, add a little, stir it in, let it sit for a few minutes, and then taste it.  Then adjust the seasonings as required.  Don't fold in beaten egg until the seasonings are correct.  That way, you can taste the stuffing before cooking it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Phocaena

Don't squat when wearing spurs


----------



## Kylie1969

Good one Derek  

OUCH


----------



## CWS4322

I can't find the kitchen tricks thread: 

To keep a "plastic" cutting board from slipping, dampen a dish towel and position it between the cutting board and the counter top.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is a good one CWS...Jamie Oliver does that all the time in his 30 Minute Meal shows


----------



## Addie

I know I mentioned this before. But on ATK they showed a really good one.

Keep your hasp grater in an empty paper carboard roll. Tape over the end so it doesn't slide through. They are very sharp and you can get a nasty scrape or cut if they are just floating around in your utensil drawer. One day I was feeling crafty, had a small piece of contact paper left over from another project and covered it. Now it looks pretty as well as functional.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

Think about the properties of the tools you are using.  Case in point.  There is a current topic about what the best non-stick pans are.  There is a discussion on that thread about cast iron pans where one person says that pre-seasoned new pans by a particular maker are just garbage, and won't perform as well as older, well seasoned cast iron.

I own, and have used several makes of cast iron pans, including a new label that has recently been introduced to me.  The newer pre-seasoned Lodge pans that I have work as well as do my venerable Griswold and Wagner pans.  But there is a definite difference in them.  The Lodge have a more grainy surface, though I haven't perceived that to make them any less stick free, once seasoned.  Out of the box, they aren't seasoned well enough to perform like my older pans.  An hour in a 350' oven, after wiping with cooking oil takes care of that.  

The real strength of the Lodge pans is their mass.  Because they are so heavy, they have more heat retention capability.  It makes them harder to move around, and so I use my lighter cast iron for everyday use.  But when I want to brown a half frozen roast, or pan fry in three or four inches of oil, I reach for the lodge pan.  As I add food to it, the pan isn't cooled nearly as much as my thinner pans are.  This means that the temperature regulation is more even, resulting in more controllable, and predictable temperature control.

It also means that once the pan reaches the desired cooking temperature, it is less apt to have hot spots.  The heat is more evenly distributed across its cooking surface.

On the other hand, if I'm frying eggs, or making stir-fries, sauteed food, etc, I reach for my Griswold or Wagner, depending on the amount of food I'm cooking (my Griswold pans are smaller, 10 inch, and 6 inch).  They are lighter in weight, and heat more quickly.  They allow me to hand toss the food, or swirl it around in the pan.

All of my cast iron is pretty much stick free.  But the different thicknesses of the pans means that they have different cooking properties, each with its own strengths and weaknesses.

In the same way, my aluminum and stainless steel pans each have strengths and weaknesses. 

Get to know the cooking properties of your cook-wear.  Use them within their limitations, and they will serve you wonderfully.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea

It seems that CI pans all have an individual personality.  

I now have five by four makers and they all do a fine job but the 6 inch Griswold is as slippery as any modern nonstick pan, the two oldest with no markings come in second and the two Wagner's come in third.

I am curious if all Griswold's are super slippery or if I just got lucky on this little gem!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Aunt Bea said:


> It seems that CI pans all have an individual personality.
> 
> I now have five by four makers and they all do a fine job but the 6 inch Griswold is as slippery as any modern nonstick pan, the two oldest with no markings come in second and the two Wagner's come in third.
> 
> I am curious if all Griswold's are super slippery or if I just got lucky on this little gem!



My ten inch Griswold is very slippery as well.  But my six inch pan, like yours is ridiculous.  It's the slipperiest pan I own, including my non-stick pancake griddle.

My other pans resist sticking really well, even the Stainless steel pan.  I just heat it before adding a thin coat of oil.  When I place food it it, even bacon, the food literally slides across the pan If I tilt it.  Ya just have to understand your pans.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sprout

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chief's Tip Of The Day:
> 
> To familiarize yourself with herbs and spices, practice this exercise frequently.  Walk to your spice rack, pantry, or spice drawer, close your eyes, and grab a container, any container.  Open the lid and smell the contents.  Try to identify the ingredients without opening your eyes.  Before long, you will be able to distinguish the aromas, and correctly identify them.
> 
> When you have mastered this ability, do it every now and again, just to keep the knowledge fresh in your mind.
> 
> The skill will enable you to pick out the herbs and spices in foods from restaurants, or a friend's home, or allow you to play with the flavors in your mind before actually adding them to your own food creations.  You will then begin to develop the intuition to create, or recreate foods that you enjoy.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



He did this to us when we were kids. "Close your eyes. What's _this _one? Keep 'em closed!" No wonder I feel anxiety whenever I can't identify a smell...
JK, I actually though that game was pretty cool when I was a kid. (Oh, you though I was kidding about him doing this to us? Nope. Just about feeling anxiety over it.) 
My husband, however, plays this game where he gets on Youtube or a playlist on the computer and fires song after song at me and asks "Who's this? What song is this?" I guess it's true what they say about daughters marrying their fathers.  The only difference is their weapon of choice. Dad used spices to educate us, DH uses obscure music.


----------



## Addie

I hate when someone does that to me. You want to educate? Get a classroom. And don't ask me to do mental math. If I am in a good mood, I will just say, "I don't know." If not, then you get a nasty answer. I make no bones about it. Math is not my forte`. Geography and history are. I don't know music from the 70's, 80's or any day forward. I was too busy raising kids to pay attention. During my working days, the only time I had the radio on was first thing in the morning to listen to the weather.


----------



## CWS4322

Sprout said:


> He did this to us when we were kids. "Close your eyes. What's _this _one? Keep 'em closed!" No wonder I feel anxiety whenever I can't identify a smell...
> JK, I actually though that game was pretty cool when I was a kid. (Oh, you though I was kidding about him doing this to us? Nope. Just about feeling anxiety over it.)
> My husband, however, plays this game where he gets on Youtube or a playlist on the computer and fires song after song at me and asks "Who's this? What song is this?" I guess it's true what they say about daughters marrying their fathers.  The only difference is their weapon of choice. Dad used spices to educate us, DH uses obscure music.


When I was five, my father bought me water color paints--red, blue, yellow, burnt umber, sienna, china white, and a "blue" black. He would take the dog for a walk and bring things back--red maple leaves in the fall, pasque flowers in the spring, asparagus. Then he would challenge me to match the color using my paints. Supposedly, the average person's color memory is 30 minutes. I bought linen thread to match the paint I used in the living room (I was in California). When I got home, the thread was a perfect match. I never did get around to weaving the curtain fabric...and I've repainted the living room several times since then. But, it did prove that my color memory is well trained. I drive the clerks in the paint department crazy...I'd like this color at 1/2 the concentration and with 3% more of the blue/black/yellow...My brother loves it when I do that to match a paint chip to a color in a piece of fabric. I don't recommend doing that--you have to buy a gallon and if your color skills aren't great, you're stuck with paint that isn't quite what you want. It took two tries to get the color I wanted for the bedroom. I used the rejected can as primer.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

To remove the core from  a heat of iceberg lettuce, Turn the head so that the heel (where the stem attached) is pointing upward.  Place the lettuce head onto a sturdy table, or counter in that position.  Now, give that lettuce a severe blow, right on the heel, with the heel of your hand.  Grab the remaining stem, five a light twist, and pull it cleanly from the head.

2nd tip of the day; 

No Margarette, you can't spread toe-jam, on you little brother's toast.  I don't care if it's call jam, and you uncle Bill says it smells just like his favorite cheese.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chief's Tip of the Day
> 
> To remove the core from  a heat of iceberg lettuce, Turn the head so that the heel (where the stem attached) is pointing upward.  Place the lettuce head onto a sturdy table, or counter in that position.  Now, give that lettuce a severe blow, right on the heel, with the heel of your hand.  Grab the remaining stem, five a light twist, and pull it cleanly from the head.
> 
> 2nd tip of the day;
> 
> No Margarette, you can't spread toe-jam, on you little brother's toast.  I don't care if it's call jam, and you uncle Bill says it smells just like his favorite cheese.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Another way to remove the stem from iceburg lettuce is to grab the head in your hand and WHACK the stem on a counter. When my parents owned a restaurant, I cleaned a lot of lettuce. The stem will pop right out. The same is true if you want to get the core out of cauliflower. 

When dicing/cutting sweet peppers, cut the stem and heel off, remove core, slit, lay it out, skinside down, and slice from the inside. It cuts better and is easier to cut this way.


----------



## chopper

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> Chief's Tip of the Day
> 
> To remove the core from  a heat of iceberg lettuce, Turn the head so that the heel (where the stem attached) is pointing upward.  Place the lettuce head onto a sturdy table, or counter in that position.  Now, give that lettuce a severe blow, right on the heel, with the heel of your hand.  Grab the remaining stem, five a light twist, and pull it cleanly from the head.
> 
> 2nd tip of the day;
> 
> No Margarette, you can't spread toe-jam, on you little brother's toast.  I don't care if it's call jam, and you uncle Bill says it smells just like his favorite cheese.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Your iceberg lettuce tip is one I have known all my life. I just recently learned that everyone didn't know that trick. That is just how mom taught us.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Another way to remove the stem from iceburg lettuce is to grab the head in your hand and WHACK the stem on a counter. When my parents owned a restaurant, I cleaned a lot of lettuce. The stem will pop right out. The same is true if you want to get the core out of cauliflower.
> 
> When dicing/cutting sweet peppers, cut the stem and heel off, remove core, slit, lay it out, skinside down, and slice from the inside. It cuts better and is easier to cut this way.


 
I core my lettuce the same as you. Why hurt my hand when I can let the counter take the abuse? I didn't know about the cauliflower. 

I have always cut around the stem and twisted the seed pod out. The majority of the seeds stay intact when removing. Then I slit it to remove the white on the veins. Continue with skin side down. Like you do.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I enjoy giving the lettuce head a whack with my hand.  It keeps my striking skills from martial arts, intact.  I know it sounds funny, but it's true.  I've never had to strike someone, but I do know that I can put my hand through pine boards, drywall, and knock a 200 lb. man back about four feet with an open hand, heel strike.  With a two hand strike, well, I'm just going to quit now.  This is about taking the core out of iceberg lettuce.

Oh, don't try and break a 3 X 4 piece of 3/4 inch plywood with a fist strike.  I didn't break any body parts with that one.  The guy holding the plywood goaded me into hitting it.  I knew that he couldn't hold it sturdy enough, and it, and he would move.  He was knocked back about three feet.  I cracked the plywood, and my knuckles hurt for about a half hour.  The guy had sore wrists, and never knew that I had felt any pain.  The sides of 69 Dodge vans don't give much either.  I won't say who made me mad enough to hit my van.  But I still have never punched or hit another human being in anger.  And I'm happy about that.

Oh, I was younger then.  That's my excuse for being dumb.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

Whip in three tbs. milk into your favorite buttercream cake frosting to make it silky smooth, and light.  But, it will be so soft that it won't hold a peak as well.  It will be very soft, and will work well in a piping bag.  But don't expect to make icing flowers with it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:

Don't forget the sage.  If celery, carrots, and onion (mirepoix) are the holy trinity of aromatic veggies, then sage, salt, and black pepper are the holy trinity of savory herbs & spices.

Sage is often relegated to turkey stuffing, and little else.  To me, it is the definition of a savory herb.  Sage complements everything from mashed potatoes, to gravy, to lamb, to venison.  It is famous for use with all kinds of poultry, but also is so good with fish, especially salmon, trout, and swordfish.  It adds wonderful flavor to chicken soup, or broth, and is equally at home with acorn squash, or winter squash based soups.  

Try adding making a compound butter of salted butter, sage, and black pepper to use with everything you want to put butter on, be it smashed sweet spuds (sweet potatoes), to steamed corn.

If you like savory flavors, this combination just might become one of your all time favorites.  It certainly is one of mine.

Next time you have Old Bay seasoning around, place a bit in the palm of your hand, then taste it.  You will definitely taste sage, black pepper, salt, and celery seed.  And of course it is a vital component in all poultry seasoning mixes.  This wonderful herb even adds great flavor to marinara sauce.  I wouldn't add it to my apple pie though.

So pick up some sage, fresh, rubbed, ground, it doesn't matter.  Start adding it to your savory dishes, i.e. stews, roasts, soups, chops, etc.  It will add a whole new flavor dimension to your food.

Beware though.  As with all good things, use sparingly.  You can always add more to a dish.  But once it's in the pot, you can't remove it.  And too much sage will add a bitter, and unpleasant flavor to your food.  Used properly, it is a wonderful herb.  It is a must-have item in my spice rack.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

And of course you need sage in breakfast sausage.


----------



## Chef Maloney

Thank you for the tips Chief Longwind of the North. Much appreciated


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS4322 said:


> When dicing/cutting sweet peppers, cut the stem and heel off, remove core, slit, lay it out, skinside down, and slice from the inside. It cuts better and is easier to cut this way.



Excellent, thanks CWS


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

First, it's my pleasure and honor to share a little technique and food knowledge that I've learned over the years.  You're all very welcome.

For today's tip, I know that there are a good many people who say they don't like trout, and salmon, that the meat is too fishy.  Trout and salmon are delectable, when prepared properly.  Smaller fish of legal size, between 7 and 15 inches, need no special technique but to not overcook them.  A little salt is really all that's needed to bring out the delicate flavor.  

Larger members of the Salmon family can indeed taste fishy, like cod-liver oil.  I don't know how may of you have had to take that nasty tasting stuff.  Just take my word for it.  You won't like it.  To get rid of that flavor, you have to remove the dark meat (the bloodline), and sometimes the skin as well.  Other areas that have to be removed  are the meat directly under the dorsal fin, and the fatty meat that makes up the belly.  After that, you can bake, broil, poach, pan fry, dust with flour and fry, dip in batter and deep fry, or smoke it.  Another great technique for cooking this wonderful category of fish is to place it on an oiled plank of smoking wood, such as apple, cherry, walnut, maple, or white oak.

Cook the fish until it is done through.  The meat, depending on the species, will turn a pastel color, such as orange, pink, or white.  It will be a solid color.  overcooking this delicate meat can make it dry and tough.  A light touch with the seasonings is required to avoid overpowering the delicate fish flavor.

Now I can't guarantee that this will make you a salmon, or trout lover.  Though the flavor is mild, it isn't sweet like pollack, or cod.  It's more savory.  But these tips will allow you to find out if its the fish you don't like, or the fat.  I just cooked up some steelhead (rainbow trout that's gone to the ocean and returned to fresh water).  It is amazingly good.  That's what prompted me to expound on salmon and trout.  

You will find that you will either adore this family of fish, or hate it.  But you won't know until you've had it made properly.  I have known many people who swore that they hated all salmon.  Then I cooked them some and they changed their minds.  

Oh, and I'm not the genius who figured all of this out.  I learned to cook fish from my Grandpa, and my Dad.  They only fried it, but taught me how to prepare it for cooking.  i cook it by many methods.  One day, you'll have to try it cooked in a foil pouch, with sliced potatoes, carrots, and butter.  Wow is that ever amazing. Oh, and that fried fish made by my Dad and Grandpa, it was something special indeed.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheers for todays tip Chief


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love cod liver oil...


----------



## Chef Maloney

Thank you Chief Longwind of the North!  :>)


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love cod liver oil...


Have you ever had cod liver? If it's not overcooked, it is yummy, so is cod liver pâté.

I don't like cooked trout or salmon. I enjoy both of them cold smoked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Have you ever had cod liver? If it's not overcooked, it is yummy, so is cod liver pâté.
> 
> I don't like cooked trout or salmon. I enjoy both of them cold smoked.



Never had it.  But, my best friend and I were the only one's who would try it in 4th grade when we were studying Norway.  I still love the flavor of it and any fish oil.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Never had it.  But, my best friend and I were the only one's who would try it in 4th grade when we were studying Norway.  I still love the flavor of it and any fish oil.



Yes, but you're an Ogre'ess, so you don't count.  Everyone knows that ogres and ogre'ess's love cod liver oil, with earwax on rye.

Oh, and that last virtual snowball you sent my way, it hit me just as I was getting into my car.  It splattered all over the side of my face, and down into my shirt.  It got my seat and steering wheel all wet, and splattered all of my neighbors for a half-mile radius.  Wadaya think this is, snowball chunkin?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ONION Rye! Geesh!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love cod liver oil...


 
When my daughter was born, her doctor was a strong advocate of cod liver oil for newborns. She had it for the first year of her life. Then I switched her to vitamin drops.


----------



## Chef Maloney

gotta git those omega 3's :<)


----------



## taxlady

You can get the RDA of omega 3 fatty acids from three walnuts.


----------



## Chef Maloney

taxlady said:


> You can get the RDA of omega 3 fatty acids from three walnuts.



Didn't know that taxlady, and I love walnuts. Thanks.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheers Taxy, that certainly is some good info there


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

Remember to take into account any salt that may already be in food items to be used in recipes where foods are combined, such as lasagna, casseroles, stews, mixed rice dishes, etc.  Items like sausages, including hot dogs, have a fair amount of salt already in them.  if other ingredients have salt as sell, or if you normally add salt to what you are cooking, you may end up with something too salty. 

Case in point:  I was making a familiar rice pilaf last night, and changed three ingredients.  I used two pre-made soup mixes, an onion, and a chicken soup mix to season the rice, and chopped hot dogs, along with celery and onion.  Normally, this dish is made with a packet of chicken soup mix, browned, ground beef, celery, and onions, and is great tasting.  Last night, the hot dogs were clearly too salty for the dish.  I only added two chopped dogs.  Lesson learned.

It's easy to start with unsalted ingredients, and season to taste.  When using pre-salted foods, you have to be more careful.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

And that why my salt shaker sits on the shelf unused.


----------



## Zhizara

I often find that I've made a pot of beans without any added salt, due to the addition of andouille, ham, chorize, etc.

Now I wait until the beans are done before tasting, and often refrigerate them overnight before adding any seasonings.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I often find that I've made a pot of beans without any added salt, due to the addition of andouille, ham, chorize, etc.
> 
> Now I wait until the beans are done before tasting, and often refrigerate them overnight before adding any seasonings.


 
Beans are one of those foods that readily absorb the flavors of other foods added. Split Pea soup is another one. In fact any dried food that has to be rehydrated.


----------



## Chef Maloney

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chief's Tip of the Day
> 
> Remember to take into account any salt that may already be in food items to be used in recipes where foods are combined, such as lasagna, casseroles, stews, mixed rice dishes, etc. Items like sausages, including hot dogs, have a fair amount of salt already in them. if other ingredients have salt as sell, or if you normally add salt to what you are cooking, you may end up with something too salty.
> 
> Case in point: I was making a familiar rice pilaf last night, and changed three ingredients. I used two pre-made soup mixes, an onion, and a chicken soup mix to season the rice, and chopped hot dogs, along with celery and onion. Normally, this dish is made with a packet of chicken soup mix, browned, ground beef, celery, and onions, and is great tasting. Last night, the hot dogs were clearly too salty for the dish. I only added two chopped dogs. Lesson learned.
> 
> It's easy to start with unsalted ingredients, and season to taste. When using pre-salted foods, you have to be more careful.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
Thank you Chief Longwind of the North. You are SO RIGHT.


----------



## Addie

Chef Maloney said:


> Thank you Chief Longwind of the North. You are SO RIGHT.


 
And this is the main reason I became a 'no salt' cook. I always forget to put salt in when I am cooking. Unless I am following a recipe. Such as for cookies. I know there is no salt in flour.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Addie said:


> And this is the main reason I became a 'no salt' cook. I always forget to put salt in when I am cooking. Unless I am following a recipe. Such as for cookies. I know there is no salt in flour.



But there is in salted butter.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> But there is in salted butter.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
Knowing that, is why I don't use salt when I am cooking daily food items. Baking is different.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:

When prepping large fish, especially members of the salmonid family, remove the belly meat and the fatty meat from under the dorsal fin.  To further improve the fish flavor, skin it.  This gets rid of much of the fish oil that gives salmon, and trout that somewhat objectionable "fishy" flavor.  The flesh has a more delicate, and great flavor, especially with a little salt and garlic.

The dark meat, or bloodline, in many fish, such as tuna, pike, and others, also can have a less than appealing flavor.  Remove it.

If you do this, and cook it properly, your fish will be delicious, and contain fewer contaminants.  Fish, when prepared properly can be the star of the dinner.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

But, but I like the crispy skin!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But, but I like the crispy skin!



Oh yeh, I forgot to say that you can use the skins like cracklins.  And smaller fish of the salmonid family don't need to have the skin, or any flesh removed.  Just dust them with flour and fry them up.  By small, I mean legal, but shorter than 15 inches.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

When cooking anything, make up your mind that your primary task is to properly prepare and cook your food.  You can listen to the radio in the background, talk to family and friends, etc.  Stay away from the TV.  Don't let yourself get hung up on the phone, or vacuuming the living room.

I can't tell you how many times I've let myself get distracted and burned what was supposed to be a great meal.  Successful cooking requires four things, planning, good ingredients, preparation, and execution.  Do these things and your will make, and create great food.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## chopper

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> Chief's Tip of the Day
> 
> When cooking anything, make up your mind that your primary task is to properly prepare and cook your food.  You can listen to the radio in the background, talk to family and friends, etc.  Stay away from the TV.  Don't let yourself get hung up on the phone, or vacuuming the living room.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've let myself get distracted and burned what was supposed to be a great meal.  Successful cooking requires four things, planning, good ingredients, preparation, and execution.  Do these things and your will make, and create great food.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Yes...the Internet can be a distraction too...even DC. I have to be careful about that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Yes...the Internet can be a distraction too...even DC. I have to be careful about that.



I agree...DC is the biggest culprit for distraction at my house.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

When you have an idea, don't let others disuade you, or alter your idea.  If they do, then you will never know if the idea you had was a culinary masterpiece, or something better left to be reclaimed by nature.

I had an idea for a change to the basic Toll House Cookie recipe.  It was to add freshly made bacon crumbles to the batter.  I thought it might taste really great.  I was at a friend of my wife's home.  The cookies are being made for a beadwork sale at her home.  I let her talk me into adding the bacon to butterscotch cookies instead.  I believe they will taste great.  But I don't know if my idea would have been great or a flop.  I will have to wait a long while before I have a reason to make cookies again.

Ah well.  It's not for my activity.  I'll get my chance to try the idea.  I'll post the buterscotch/bacon cookie recipe, and how they turned out.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

Every year I make the Christmas Wreath cake. I have always wanted to put coconut on the ouside to make it looke more like a wreath. I let my daughter talk me out of it every year. She hates coconut. Well, I stopped listening to her. Guess who eats most of the cake now.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip Of The Day*

Chief's Tip Of The Day

When making tamales, have a party.  Invite friends over to help.  The act of making the tamales can be every bit as enjoyable as eating them.  You share stories, get to swap jokes, talk about past good time, plan new good times, all those things you like to talk about with your friends.  Making the tamales becomes an excuse to get together with family or friends.

Tip 2:  Tamales are much easier to make when rolled in parchment paper rectangles.  They are steamed the same way, and taste the same.  The corn husks don't add any flavor.  They just hold the dough and filling together until they are cooked.

I also understand that tamales are all about the dough.  The filling is there to add a bit of flavor.  And do a bit of research.  Tamales are made in numerous countries in South America, with each making slightly different recipes.  I have had tamales made with pork, beef, chicken, and a mixture of brown sugar, raisins, and other sweet things.  Of course, different sauces were used with the different tamales.

It was great living in San Diego for all those years.  I knew people from Mexico, Spain, Puerto Rico, and many other places.  It introduced me to a world of rich, ethniciteis, all being wonderful.

Cooking doesn't have to be tedious.  It can be a great time, when it's shared with Family and friends.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

That works for canning too.

I had a canning party and we made strawberry jam and ketchup. We started with 18 lbs of tomatoes and got 20 x 250 ml jars of ketchup. With people taking turns stirring the ketchup and lots of gabbing, it wasn't tedious.


----------



## Aunt Bea

In our family it was always a pierogi party.

It is fun and important to mix several generations together so the tips, stories etc can be passed from one generation to another.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> In our family it was always a pierogi party.
> 
> It is fun and important to *mix several generations* together so the tips, stories etc can be passed from one generation to another.


Good idea.


----------



## GotGarlic

I like tamale dough that has some whole corn kernels mixed into it. You get a nice burst of sweet corn juiciness when you bite into the tamales.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

When you need that special seasoning to take your soup or stew to the next level, think leftover barbecue.  I made hot wings for one of my sister (from my own recipe of course).  I cut the wings into 3 pieces, the drumette, the wind forearm, and the wing tips.  I put all of the wing tips into a quart of water and boiled them while I made the hot wings.  This made a very nice broth to which I added a bit of rice, sliced carrot, and sliced celery.  All was seasoned with S&P, and thyme.  I was satisfied with my soup, until the next morning when I was going to take it to work for my lunch.

I looked in the fridge and spotted a palm-sized chunk of New york strip that had been grilled to medium rare, two nights before.  I chopped the steak up and put it in the soup.  The flavor is amazing.  It's so good that I would consider sacrificing a grilled steak to use for seasoning other dishes.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip of the Day*

When you have a leftover bone from a large roast, don't discard it.  Throw it into your pressure cooker, covered with water and cook under pressure for 40 minutes.  It makes a great broth that tastes like it has been simmered for ten hours.  This broth can them be clarified, and used to make an essence, then consume, and finally glaze, as in Demi Glace.  It's also great for soups, stews, chowders, and aspics.

I used the bone from a grilled pork, sirloin roast (covered the grill with alder wood in it, lovely flavor on the roastt o make a broth yesterday evening.  The flavor, even unseasoned, is outstanding.  This essence precursor is not available for any number of recipes.

I love my pressure cooker.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

Don't be afraid to change it up.  I have made baked beans or something similar for a long time.  My wife loves them.  My kids enjoy them.  I really like them too.  

Last night, I decided to make beans from scratch, using dried navy beans, brown sugar, a little pork, onion, and prepared mustard, like I usually do.  I was out of molasses, which i really like in my beans.  Sometimes, I use maple syrup instead.  I like that version equally well.  I didn't have either.  Also, I didn't want to wait hours for the beans to cook.  So I added a 1 pound package of dried beans to my pressure cooker, and covered with water, plus two inches.  I cooked them for 45 minutes and they were perfectly tender.  

Now it was time to turn them into baked beans.  So I peeled, then threw a whole vidalia onion into the blender and liquified it.  I added it to the beans, along with 1 cup of brown sugar, and a teaspoon of liquid smoke.  Throw in 1/4 cup of tomato puree and you have what I had.

After tasting the beans, I realized that there was no pork flavor, or salt in the beans.  No pork was available (2 days before payday).  Turkey shares some flavor characteristics, and so I added some Better Than Bullion - turkey flavor, to the beans. and a half tsp. of mesquite flavor Liquid Smoke.  It really added a great flavor.  After that, with no molasses in the house, I decided to add maple flavor, but had no maple syrup.  I did have some dried candy-cap mushrooms.  I added 3 mushrooms to the pot.

I put the lid back onto the pressure cooker and brought it up to pressure over medium heat, and cooked for 30 minutes more, to force the flavors to blend, and soak into the beans.  I released the pressure, and tasted the beans.  They were very good.  I placed them into a suitable container, and into the fridge for today.  

After church, I wanted some beans for lunch.  I heated up a bowl-full and tasted them.  I still wasn't quite satisfied.  So, a tsp. of Lea & Perrins Worcestershire sauce added to the beans added just the right flavor.  The beans needed that little bit of acidity to balance the flavors.

The moral of this story is that I changed things, fairly dramatically to a tried and true recipe, and it created a very good batch of beans.  Don't be afraid to change things up.  You might just be surprised how good whatever it is you are making will turn out.

There is never just one way to make a particular recipe taste great.  Change things up, both for variety, and to expand your culinary expertise.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## chopper

Oh Chief, I just love kitchen experiments.  Sounds like this one turned out great!


----------



## ahoymatey2013

I wish my hubby did things like this in the kitchen but I'm the only one who won't cook out of a box. I don't eat too many things that he cooks.


----------



## Addie

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I wish my hubby did things like this in the kitchen but I'm the only one who won't cook out of a box. I don't eat too many things that he cooks.


 
When the kids were small, sometimes box food came in handy. But not often. They preferred home made baked beans to canned one. Homemade mac and cheese to what was in the box. 

I used to have friends that would complain that it was time to go home and start supper. "I hate making supper. It is always rush, rush." If you start early enough, there is no rush. I used to start around 3:30 to have supper on the table by five. There were no canned veggies. I had the kids in the kitchen helping with the veggies. Snapping the beans, getting the peas out of the pod, etc. They thought it was great and had a fun time. I like to believe that it is the reason all of them love to cook today. Plus their father used to take them to work with him in the summer. He would have them doing small chores in the kitchen where he was working. So they were always around making food.


----------



## chopper

So wonderful that you were able to be home at that hour to start supper early Addie.  I love the days that I have that kind of time, and cook everything from scratch.  I do have lots of frozen veggies to quickly fix when I can't get home so early.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> So wonderful that you were able to be home at that hour to start supper early Addie. I love the days that I have that kind of time, and cook everything from scratch. I do have lots of frozen veggies to quickly fix when I can't get home so early.


 
It was at a time that most mother's didn't work outside the home. The only time I did that is when my husband would be sick or have gotten hurt on the job. Then I would go to work to supplement the workman's comp. Once that first paycheck came in, I would quit. I would much rather be at home. I always went for a boring factory job. The pay was always higher than an office one. And clothes didn't matter. I used to go to work in a house dress. I always worked the third shift. That shift differential ten cents made a difference. I never worked longer than three months. I hated factory work, but loved the extra money.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

My mother always worked when I was young & as I mentioned before...... she was a horrible cook. I didn't know veggies came from anything other then a can. I didn't know that I liked steak until I started to waitress at the age of 17. I was 18 when a chef made me a medium rare steak & he slapped my hand when I reached for the ketchup bottle Lol

Ham steaks were always burnt. We had mashed potatoes every single evening. Fries were a special treat. We never had rice because my dad was raised on it so it was no allowed on our table. We also were never allowed to have buttered noodles or any kind of side pasta dishes.

She would make a box of Rice A roni beef flavored rice on those rare occasions when my dad was off on a business trip. I loved that stuff, she didn't mess that up!

I may eat mashed potatoes once or twice a year. I do like potato filling but even that is something I only eat a few times a year.

My husband, on the other hand, loves that disgusting hamburger helper even though he adds a lot of stuff to it. If I would eat it I would rather have it just like they tell you to make it from the box & not with all the stuff he adds to it.

He makes a lot of frozen pizza & I am not much of a pizza fan to begin with.

He took my homemade spaghetti sauce that I made from my garden last year & mixed a jar of premade stuff to it. I left him no in no uncertain terms that that will never happen again.

He'll make pierogie's & even frozen rice. Yuck


----------



## Addie

I loved being at home. And I loved cooking good meals for the kids. Scratch cooking was mostly the rule in my house. As a wedding present, my first husband introduced me to his copy of the first edition of "The Joy Of Cooking." Supper was a time when there were absolute rules. That is where my kids learned their table manners. No elbows on the table. Chew with your mouth closed. No talking with food in your mouth, etc. The table was always set, and they always used napkins. Supper was always on the table at five o'clock sharp. That way if any of the kids had something like baseball to go to, they had time. And it still left time for homework. My kids have happy memories of mealtime. 

Secretly, I enjoyed having the whole family together and watching them eat a good meal.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Addie; I've always been the cook in our house, and the one who worked outside the house.  My DW isn't as adventurous in the kitchen, and shortly after we got married, she tired of my prodding her to try this, and change that.  She finally threw up her hands and said "You do it!  I quit.", and I've been doing it ever since.  So, even though a person might work, good, from scratch meals can still be made, and supper served by 6 p.m.  I know this because I did it every night, after work.

Like you, I always tried to make the meals as good as i could, for DW, and my kids.  They began cooking with me at an early age, and are all great cooks in their own right.  We never had trouble with any of them at the table.  They ate everything that was put in front of them, at least once, and without complaint.  There's not a picky eater among them.  DW on the other hand...  

They're raising their kids the same way, with wholesome, home made food, usually from scratch.  And though I broadened the family's food variety frommeat & potatoes, and sometimes spaghetti or chili, or soup, to virtually anything i could find, they've gone two steps further still, thanks to the internet, and living in areas that I hadn't lived.

I'm happy with the results of my efforts.  I'm very tight with my adult kids, and my grandkids.  What more can I ask for?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

Chief, sounds like you did it right. It is always a good feeling knowing that your kids did it better than you did in life. That is the way it should be. 

I have four kids that I can say "I am very proud of you." And it is something I have said aloud to each of them. The Pirate closes every phone conversation withh "I love you." He says this to everyone. As a result, the rest of the family is now doing it also. Nice words to hear from anyone.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

You two sound like you really did right by your family. My home was broken before it was the norm. I was the unwanted child (pre- birth control) & I was told how unwanted I was.

I've been on my own since 14 basically. I was a runaway at most of my 14th year & I finally ran away, for good, on March 20, 1980. I never signed myself out of school. I lied about my age, got a full time job & rented a one room apartment & I have been on my own ever since.

I think I did pretty good considering my circumstances. I don't blame my parents for anything I did & I tried saying I was sorry for my actions a few times but they never said sorry for the abuse & lack of love they never gave me so they aren't in my life anymore. They were toxic for me. My mother has now passed on & I forgave her for everything before she passed but I cannot forgive my father for the way he treated me, ever. Everything was my fault as far as he was concerned & he has his head so full of lies about things that never happened that I could care less when he does go on.

Now, I am married to a man who had a Brady Bunch upbringing. His family is/was fantastic to me. I miss my late FIL & late MIL so very much. They were good people. I took care of his mother for close to 3 years before we lost her & I still choke up when I think about her. She died on Christmas 2006 so when the holidays come around I get grumpy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

ahoymatey2013 said:


> You two sound like you really did right by your family. My home was broken before it was the norm. I was the unwanted child (pre- birth control) & I was told how unwanted I was.
> 
> I've been on my own since 14 basically. I was a runaway at most of my 14th year & I finally ran away, for good, on March 20, 1980. I never signed myself out of school. I lied about my age, got a full time job & rented a one room apartment & I have been on my own ever since.
> 
> I think I did pretty good considering my circumstances. I don't blame my parents for anything I did & I tried saying I was sorry for my actions a few times but they never said sorry for the abuse & lack of love they never gave me so they aren't in my life anymore. They were toxic for me. My mother has now passed on & I forgave her for everything before she passed but I cannot forgive my father for the way he treated me, ever. Everything was my fault as far as he was concerned & he has his head so full of lies about things that never happened that I could care less when he does go on.
> 
> Now, I am married to a man who had a Brady Bunch upbringing. His family is/was fantastic to me. I miss my late FIL & late MIL so very much. They were good people. I took care of his mother for close to 3 years before we lost her & I still choke up when I think about her. She died on Christmas 2006 so when the holidays come around I get grumpy.



Don't know what your religious persuasion is, and am not going to preach.  Let's just say that I believe there was a savior, who overcame death for us, and that we will be able to see our loved ones again.  And that makes the holiday very good for me, no matter what happens in mortal life.  Maybe it can help you too.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## ahoymatey2013

one day!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief Longwind's Tip of the Day*

It is far better to be rich in family, experience, and memories than to be rich in materials or wealth.  I have lived for 57 years now, and have enjoyed experiences that many will never experience.  I have gotten a ride in a U.S. Navy jet, have ridden a motorcycle off of a cliff, have enjoyed scuba, downhill skiing, tobogganing, snowmowbililng, horseback riding, bull-fighting an ornery Angora Goat, hunting fishing, archery, dirt-biking on ridiculously challenging hills, and on, and on, and on.  But what makes life worth living, is the freinds that I experienced all those things with.  And better still, The extraordinary relationships I have with my wife and children.

If I had to choose between all of the wealth, and being single, or being flat broke, but with my family, I would choose my family.  

I could have remained at one job, and been retired by now.  That job took me away from those I love too often, and for too long.  Instead, I chose to watch my children grow, to support my partner in life (DW), and to immerse myself in their lives.  I am richer than the wealthiest of men.

Tip 2:  A good paying job that you love, is far better than a great paying job that you hate.  Most of us end up somewhere in the middle.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip of the Day*

Many years ago, when I was a young sailor, and had only been married a couple of years, a couple of friends, and a guy I only knew because he worked in the same shop as I did, wanted to come over and have a friendly game of poker at my home.  This was a very unique experience for me as I don't gamble, though I knew the game.  I said ok.  The night came, and the three men showed up.  The guy I didn't really know very well, as he walked into my home, turned to me, and with a very stern face said, and I quote, "I get ugly when I loose."  He was trying to intimidate me.  And though I was in spectacular physical shape in those years, and had judo training, I am not a brawler.  Rather, i am a peacemaker.  And so, he was on the edge of intimidating me, in my own home, in front of my wife.  Fortunately, the other guests let him know that his behavior would not be tolerated.  In retrospect, I believe I should have responded thusly - "Well you must lose an awful lot then.  "Cause you're ugly all the time."

My tip of the day; Don't let fools intimidate you.  Usually, bullies will back down.  In fact, every time I have stood up to a bully, they backed down.  In that instance, I could have turned his own intimidation against that clown, and gained respect.  On the other hand, I like that I'm a peacemaker rather than a trouble maker.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zhizara

I agree, Chief.  I got free beers from bartenders often because I'd see friends about to have a fight and just would walk between them and stop, giving them a moment to think about it.  

It worked every time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Zhizara said:


> I agree, Chief.  I got free beers from bartenders often because I'd see friends about to have a fight and just would walk between them and stop, giving them a moment to think about it.
> 
> It worked every time.



I like that.  Sometimes it just pays to be a peacemaker.  One time, in this neighborhood I used to live in, with my DW and kids, we had a huge playground area for the kids, a big open field that was about the size of a football field.  One day, I was out back, getting ready to do some household chore, and I noticed two, young, teenage girls begin to fight with each other.  Now I'm not talking about a shouting match, but a downright brawl.  Fists were flying.  By the time I sprinted from where I was to where they were, a crowd of about seven or eight adults had circled the girls to watch the spectacle.  I made my way between them, and broke up the fight, sending both girls in opposite directions.  Can you believe that I was fussed at by the adults for breaking up their night's entertainment?  I was shocked.

Sadly, this wasn't the first, and probably won't be the last time I witness bad behavior by those who are supposed to be setting the example.  It seems that our civilization is becoming more desperate by the minute, even though I know there have always been pinheads around.

Chief Longwind's Tip of the Day: Take the high road.  It might just get you a free beer (though I never touch the stuff).  Better yet, it might just set an example that can help someone improve their own life.  And never puff yourself up for any good thing you have done.  Puffing up merely pops your buttons, exposing parts of you no one wants to see.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

Chief, those folks who fussed at you are the same ones who yell "Jump!" to the poor soul on the ledge.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip of the Day, Natural Stimulant*

Chief's Tip of the Day;

When I'm feeling drowsy, and need to be alert, whether at work, or home, I eat a teaspoon of my home-made hot sauce, made with ghost peppers.  It's not so hot as to scorch my mouth (I tolerate really hot peppers well), but if it were to go up my nose (like if I sneezed), or down the wrong hole, I know I would be in distress.  My brain and body react to the pepper, making me wide awake and alert.  The effect lasts for three or more hours.

I wouldn't recommend everyone using the Buhk Jalokia pepper sauce that I make, but as hot as you can tolerate.  Your body will go on high alert after downing a teaspoon or so.  And, it's healthy, full of good nutrients, and nothing to harm you.  It's also non-habit forming.  I know it works wonderfully for me.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

I would have never thought of that, but I can see that it might work. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Every year I make the Christmas Wreath cake. I have always wanted to put coconut on the ouside to make it looke more like a wreath. I let my daughter talk me out of it every year. She hates coconut. Well, I stopped listening to her. Guess who eats most of the cake now.



Well done Ads, I like the way you think


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Well done Ads, I like the way you think


 
For family I try to please. But that gets old after a while. My daughter loves oatmeal cookies with raisins. I hate oatmeal cookies and raisins. So as far as I am concerned she can have raisin cookies with oatmeal. But if it is something I like, to bad. I make it to my liking.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chief's Tip of the Day;
> 
> When I'm feeling drowsy, and need to be alert, whether at work, or home, I eat a teaspoon of my home-made hot sauce, made with ghost peppers.  It's not so hot as to scorch my mouth (I tolerate really hot peppers well), but if it were to go up my nose (like if I sneezed), or down the wrong hole, I know I would be in distress.  My brain and body react to the pepper, making me wide awake and alert.  The effect lasts for three or more hours.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend everyone using the Buhk Jalokia pepper sauce that I make, but as hot as you can tolerate.  Your body will go on high alert after downing a teaspoon or so.  And, it's healthy, full of good nutrients, and nothing to harm you.  It's also non-habit forming.  I know it works wonderfully for me.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Actually, it is habit-forming  The pain causes the brain to release endorphins, the pleasure chemical. People do become addicted to that.


----------



## CWS4322

If you are anemic and trying to add iron to your diet by including legumes, add freshly squeezed lemon (or lime) juice to the beans so that the iron in the beans can be absorbed by your body.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CWS4322 said:


> If you are anemic and trying to add iron to your diet by including legumes, add freshly squeezed lemon (or lime) juice to the beans so that the iron in the beans can be absorbed by your body.



Nice.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North (now who says I'm longwinded?)


----------



## CWS4322

After you've juiced a lime or lemon, toss the "skins" in a zippie and in the freezer. You can use them for zest or shove them in the cavity of a chicken when roasting (I only use the lemon skins for that).


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> After you've juiced a lime or lemon, toss the "skins" in a zippie and in the freezer. You can use them for zest or shove them in the cavity of a chicken when roasting (I only use the lemon skins for that).


 
When a recipe calls for the juice of one lemon, I zest it first before I cut and squeeze out the juice. Then I put it in the container I have in the freezer. When I need to use some, I soak it in warm water to thaw and soften the zest. And if the recipe will allow it, I use the liquid in the recipe. I only soften the zest in just a couple of spoons full of water. The lemon flavor is very intense.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> When a recipe calls for the juice of one lemon, I zest it first before I cut and squeeze out the juice. Then I put it in the container I have in the freezer. When I need to use some, I soak it in warm water to thaw and soften the zest. And if the recipe will allow it, I use the liquid in the recipe. I only soften the zest in just a couple of spoons full of water. The lemon flavor is very intense.


I do that, too. Sometimes, however, I'm just too lazy to do it and find the existing container of zest in the freezer, so I just toss the lemon skins in.


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS4322 said:


> After you've juiced a lime or lemon, toss the "skins" in a zippie and in the freezer. You can use them for zest or shove them in the cavity of a chicken when roasting (I only use the lemon skins for that).



Nice tip, thanks CWS


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

For everyone 35 and younger, or if secure enough, over; find a career that you love, even if it's carving wooden figurines.  If you love skiing, become a ski instructor, or better yet, turn that mechanical engineering degree into a job designing skis.  If you love fishing, teach yourself to make superior fishing rods that you can sell.  Especially now that virtually anyon can set up shop on the WWW, there is a market for talent, and lots of ways to market into specialized areas.  Just make sure your product is good.

If you settle, then you will merely be using your job to support other things, which will probably use up resources.  If you can make money doing what you love, then you can bring that positive energy back to your spouse, and your children.

If you love helping those who are in distress, be a nurse.
If you love airplanes, design, build, fly, and sell RC planes and jets.

Really, you can be whoever you want to be.  I wish I had realized this sooner in life.  Now, there are too many money-humgry responsibilities to let go of the job I have.  I've truly become a slave to the wage.

Don't do that.  Though I enjoy working, it can become a grind.  And yes, I do enjoy my job, most of the time.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> For everyone 35 and younger, or if secure enough, over; find a career that you love, even if it's carving wooden figurines.  If you love skiing, become a ski instructor, or better yet, turn that mechanical engineering degree into a job designing skis.  If you love fishing, teach yourself to make superior fishing rods that you can sell.  Especially now that virtually anyon can set up shop on the WWW, there is a market for talent, and lots of ways to market into specialized areas.  Just make sure your product is good.
> 
> If you settle, then you will merely be using your job to support other things, which will probably use up resources.  If you can make money doing what you love, then you can bring that positive energy back to your spouse, and your children.
> 
> If you love helping those who are in distress, be a nurse.
> If you love airplanes, design, build, fly, and sell RC planes and jets.
> 
> Really, you can be whoever you want to be.  I wish I had realized this sooner in life.  Now, there are too many money-humgry responsibilities to let go of the job I have.  I've truly become a slave to the wage.
> 
> Don't do that.  Though I enjoy working, it can become a grind.  And yes, I do enjoy my job, most of the time.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



You are so right, I graduated from college at the age of 39...it was a big leap for me to go from minimum wage jobs (cooking/cashiering) to going to college and becoming a nurse.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are so right, I graduated from college at the age of 39...it was a big leap for me to go from minimum wage jobs (cooking/cashiering) to going to college and becoming a nurse.


Not just taking another job. I was 18 months off retirement age when I was offered voluntary redundancy at work. Found out what they were offering and discovered that it was more money than I would take home after tax in the 18 months if I stayed at work. No contest! 

I got to spend time at home doing what I wanted to do, I had time to spend with my horse and I even took on a retired riding school horse as well. I was better of than I was when I was working as my transport costs were reduced, I didn't have to wear smart clothes with a clean white blouse every day, I didn't have to faff about with packed lunches or pay through the nose to eat in the staff canteen.

I have time to read books and a newspaper and listen to the radio so I'm much better informed that I was when I was working and I can pound the keyboard with my own work and interests whenever I please. Going too bed now. Early start in the morning. Doing what I want to do.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

My tip for the day: Never put anything in the slow cooker that will make the house smell so amazingly good that it will wake you at 3 a.m. in the morning, especially when you have to get up at 6 a.m. to tie a fly, then get ready to be at work by 8.

All I can say is that the pea soup, made from that simmering ham bone, had better be dog-gone good, or I'll have to find a cat to kick, metaphorically speaking of course.

The house smells like those fabulous, made-on-sight pigs in the blanket I used to get at school.  Fresh yeasty bread wrapped around a very good hot dog, and baked to perfection.

I'm telling you, the lunch cooks we had at our school were culinary experts.  I would say that few people ate better at home than we ate at lunch, and that goes for three different schools I attended here in the Soo.

Sadly, no schools currently serve the high quality food we got.  In any case, I'm going back to bed before that proverbial cat wanders in.   I mean, I even ate a mini orange, cold from the fridge, hoping that the strong citrus would mask the aroma coming from the slow cooker.  It didn't.  Getting back to sleep is going to be a challenge.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:

If you are like me, you just can't afford to purchase enough top quality meat at one time to serve your whole crew.  But you can plan ahead.  Go to your favorite butcher shop/store, and wait for that perfect steak, or roast, or chicken.  Buy it.  Stick it away.  Comb the shop every payday, and only buy one perfect chunk of protein.  Stick it too away.  Do this until you have enough great food to cook up a truly memorable meal on an unexpected summer day.

I used two rib steaks for our Valentine's Day dinner last night.  By waiting until I had two perfect steaks (I don't usually find more than one in the meat counter at any given time, because I'm looking for prime quality in choice offerings), I was able to serve up the best steaks I've had in a very, very long time.  They were large rib steaks, with the cap on.  DW looked at hers and was intimidated by it.  Once she started eating it though, the flavor, and textural quality was so good that she finished it with no problem.  I did too.

You could have eaten those steaks with no teeth.  And yet, the texture had just enough "bite" to it that it wasn't at all mushy.  I want another one, every night for the next week!  Sadly, I'll just have to wait until I can find more like them, preferably at the same time as I have some cash.  It will take a while.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

For our newer, less experienced cooks;

When slicing long veggies, such as carrots, celery, leeks, etc, after peeling, washing, and otherwise preparing the veggies, place the item to be sliced sideways onto a clean cutting board.  For right handers, grasp stabilize the vegetable with you left had by placing the tips of all fingers, and your thumb, on top and just around the sides.  Make sure your thumb is behind your index finger.  Curl your finger tips back slightly, so that your middle knuckles protrude just a bit.  Place the cutting edge of you chef's knife against the top of the vegetable, with the flat side of the knife resting against the knuckles of your left hand.  Grip the knife by placing you right hand around the knife handle, and pinching the beginning of the blade, where it meats the handle, with your thumb and forefinger.  This will allow you to control the knife both vertically, and horizontally.  Finally, push down while sliding the blade forward, in a rocking motion.  Move the veggie veggie forward to expose the next portion to be sliced, and repeat.

This may seem awkward at first.  As you practice this slicing technique, you will find it so much easier than trying to push the knife straight down, or cutting against your thumb.  It's faster, easier, and safer.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip of the Day - Fat*

Over the past two decades, we have been bombarded with the idea that saturated fat will harden your atteries, and cause heart failure.  We were told to avoid fats, especially animal fats, and eat a mostly whole-grain based diet.

There is now complelling evidence that the advice from the last two decades was just wrong, and had led to a host of dietary problems.  See these - Saturated fat not linked to greater risk of heart disease, new research finds - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

No link found between saturated fat and heart disease - Telegraph

Don't Fear The Fat: Experts Question Saturated Fat Guidelines : The Salt : NPR

Carbs against Cardio: More Evidence that Refined Carbohydrates, not Fats, Threaten the Heart - Scientific American

The last article is the one I believe the most.  As a diabetic, I have been watching what I eat for 15 years now.  I find that when I indulge in high-glycemic load foods, I feel worse, my blood sugar goes up, and gain weight.  When I eat foods rich with soluble fiber, and more meat, and yes, I choose well marbled meat and drink only whole milk (less carbs per unit serving that low fat milk), by blood sugar is more easily controlled, I feel better and lose weight.  The article also shows that whole milk appears to benefit the heart.

The main thrust of all of these articles is that animal fat is neutral, and doesn't hurt the heart.  But the most important idea put forth is that controlling carbohydrate intake, especially limiting processed, simply carbs, like sugar, corn syrup, processed grain, and products that use those ingredients, such as soda-pop, granola bars, sweetened, or unsweetened, highly processed cereals, white rice, etc. do negatively affect the heart, and obesity.

I will continue to eat high-quality, well marbled meat, drink full-fat milk, use butter, and animal fat in cooking, and eat whole grains, and fiber-rich veggies and fruits.  Most of all, I will eat a wide variety of foods.  This will minimize the bad substances, while insuring that I consume as many healthy foods as possible.

Caution, fats are still calorie rich, and will cause weight gain if eaten excessively.  This isn't a free ticket to gorge on meat.  It's simply a guideline that points to a healthier, more intelligent, IMO, way of eating.

All of my past family ate meat at every meal, but a sensible amount.  Except for heavy smoking, and a fair amount of alcohol, which both shortened my Dad's life, they all lived long and healthy lives.  My family ate a wide variety of foods, including a good steak every now and then, bacon, pork chops, etc.  I have to admit my mother died in her 60's, but her heart was strong.  She had contracted a liver disease from a blood transfusion she got in the early 1960's before blood was properly screened as it is today, after a difficult child birth.  It eventually destroyed her liver.  There was no cancer, or heart issues with any of my ancestors that I know of.

Moral of the story, ballance your diet with fiber-rich fruits and veggies, such as apples, berries, legumes, and sweet potatoes.  Eat a sensibe chunk of good meat.  Use herbs and spices for flavoring.  Enjoy your food.  

Sad part of this, I have to limit my consumption of World Famous Pancakes with real maple syrup to a couple times a year, instead of every weekend.  But then again, I already do that.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

I have to agree with you Chief. I have been drinking whole milk my whole life since birth. My mother didn't nurse me as I was a preemie. I was on a whole milk formula. Every bone density test has my bones looking like they are the bones of a healthy teenager. You will never convince me that when they remove some of the fat from milk, they aren't also removing some of the calcium. I also was the only one in the family that always ate (and still do) the fat on my meat. I still consider it the best part of a pork chop. I have never been able to digest raw roughage. But I do eat plenty of veggies that are cooked. No problem there. 

My diabetes is due to my overweight. Something I did to myself. But I do control it through diet alone. I was on the verge of insulin by injection. I had to do something drastic. That was the last step I want to have to take. I have been off medication for more than a year now, just by changing my diet. And no one can have had a worse diet than me. So if I can do it, so can others. You all have a choice. Like SimonBaker was told, either you start losing weight, or you will be dead in a couple of months, or be told you are going to have to inject yourself at least a couple of times each day. You are not pre diabetic, but are now a full diabetic. The choice is yours.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Oh I've been a full diabetic since around age 40; that's about 18 years now.  It was because I knew nothing about nutrition.  I ate whatever I wanted, but was active enough that at 38, was told I had the body of a 28 year old.  That changed at age 40.  You just can't abuse your body with high carbs forever.  I wore our the isle of whatever cells in my pancreas.  I do take insulin, once a day, and have been controlling my blood sugar fairly well since being diagnosed.  I know two people who died from  diabetic complications younger than me because they didn't control what they ate.  One was a BIL, and the other was a best friend when we were both teens.  Both were very sad, and preventable.

I have believed that reduced fat milk was less healthy for a long time.  I have been drinking whole milk my entire life, just like you.  My bones are abnormally strong, I have no cavities in my teeth (I still have even my wisdom teeth).  I attribute this to good eating, and fortunate genetics.  

My reasoning for the milk is that fat takes up space, and is not all that harmful.  As it takes up space in the milk, it naturally reduces the milk sugar per unit volume.  Take away the fat, and get more water, milk protein, and milk sugar, and less flavor.  The milk fat also helps me feel more full, so that I eat less other things at a meal.

Starches that quickly turn to sugars, and sugar, cause weight gain, spike blood sugar, and are inflamatory, all things that lead to, and exacerbate diabetes, and create other health problems as well.  Of course the sweetened drink industries (and yest this includes many fruit juices as well as energy boost drinks, and soda pop, are heavily lobbying government to hid these facts.  They won't make money selling Sunny D, or Mountain Dew, or Coke, or Red Bull if society is convinced that it will hurt them.

Who cares if their products are killing people, as long as they turn a profit.

I really detest this love of money thing.  Teh bible doesn't say that money is the root of all evil.  It does say that the love of money is the root of all evil, or in other words, greed, be it for power, possesions, or wealth, si the root of all evil.

Wow!  I need to change the subject.  Have you tried the apple pie baked in an apple recipe yet?  Use Stevia to sweeten the filling instead of sugar and it's a pretty healthy, and yummy desert.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M.

I figure if we live long enough, everything we've been told will be found incorrect.  

Does this mean that food packaging will now proclaim "Contains Fat!"  "Added Fat For Added Flavor!"


----------



## Addie

Since I am only buying for myself, I choose to have a Porterhouse steak. Nothing cheap about me. But I always buy the biggest and fattiest strip steak I can find. But only when on sale. It gets tossed into the freezer properly wrapped tightly, and left there until they come on sale again. Repeat. Then on the nights I know The Pirate will be here for supper, I take one out. One is just enough for the two of us. About every three months or so, I find the freezer empty. So most of my grocery money that month goes for the freezer fill up. This month was not one of them. I only bought a package of eight Italian Sweet sausages and a 12 package of breakfast sausages. Those will last me for several months. I break them down into individual servings. One sausage per meal, and three breakfast sausages per meal. 

Yeah, I am one of those who get food stamps. And not counting the ten dollars I spend each month as my tithe for the church's food pantry, I still receive enough in stamps that I actually have some left over after shopping for the month. I have never had a hungry day. And there are some months when I still have some stamps left over. 

I have to silently laugh though. Spike holds onto my EBT card. That way if I should need something, he can pick it up for me. He thinks he is saving me from myself. But it sure beats buying a quart of half and half at the corner store for $3.00 and having Spike pick it up for $1.39.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I agree with your analysis, Chief...unfortunately, I have found that white rice is messing with my blood sugars.  Now I need to see how brown rice messes me up.

Without changing my diet, my blood sugars have been inching up...probably time for insulin


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I agree with your analysis, Chief...unfortunately, I have found that white rice is messing with my blood sugars.  Now I need to see how brown rice messes me up.
> 
> Without changing my diet, my blood sugars have been inching up...probably time for insulin



PF, have you seen a dietitian that is trained in diabetes: The first one I saw was one step below useless. She kept giving suggestions of food that even I (as a new diabetic) knew were not on the list of approved foods for snacks. All high in carbs. The one at Winthrop went through a college masters degree course for diabetic patients. She really knows her stuff. She printed out a list of veggies that were very high in carbs vs. those that were very acceptable. And it also gave me a list of foods that were in the middle. Good only occasionally. The list was in three columns.  We went over the list and removed veggies that I would never eat. Like okra and plantains. And it is in alphabetical order. Easy to read. I still have it pinned to my fridge. It was that list that took me off the meds. What I really love about her though is if I have a question, she takes me call immediately. And she offers me alternatives to what I might have in mind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF, have you seen a dietitian that is trained in diabetes: The first one I saw was one step below useless. She kept giving suggestions of food that even I (as a new diabetic) knew were not on the list of approved foods for snacks. All high in carbs. The one at Winthrop went through a college masters degree course for diabetic patients. She really knows her stuff. She printed out a list of veggies that were very high in carbs vs. those that were very acceptable. And it also gave me a list of foods that were in the middle. Good only occasionally. The list was in three columns.  Easy to read. I still have it pinned to my fridge. It was that list that took me off the meds. What I really love about her though is if I have a question, she takes me call immediately. And she offers me alternatives to what I might have in mind.



My Diabetes Nutritionist/Educator was my Nutrition Professor in college.  We agree on _most _things. It's not my diet, it's the stage of my diabetes that is at fault.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My Diabetes Nutritionist/Educator was my Nutrition Professor in college.  We agree on _most _things. It's not my diet, it's the stage of my diabetes that is at fault.



Can't get any better than that. I usually always have a cup of coffee going. And I put sugar in it. But in exchange I never eat anything sweet or high in sugar. Cheerios vs. Honeycombs. I have noticed that the past few days if I have had even one cup, my sugars went way down. Then the next day I had two cups all day. The reading went up about five numbers.The day I had no coffee, I couldn't believe what a difference in my readings.  So I know (always have) where my numbers are coming from. For some strange reason, after years of drinking more than a pot a day, I have lost my taste for coffee. Right now I am on a cold water kick. Will see how long this lasts.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:

Different herbs and spice mixtures can be a surprise.  Think for instance about pickling spices.  They make wonderful bread & butter pickles.  That very same mixture is also responsible for the wonder of corned beef.

With that in mind, I made up a quick brine, added the pickling mixture, and a couple of pork chops.  I let it sit overnight.  then rinsed, pan fried, and served it up.  The results were an unqualified failure.  The flavor of pork, and pickling spices/herbs is not a marriage made in heaven.  But, if you never try, you never know.

The candy-cap mushroom ice cream that I made, and served to a bunch of guys, and my DW, was loved by everyone.  Actually, it was a candy-cap gellato.  Whatever you call it, mushrooms work in ice cream, but only candy-caps.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's true about the candy caps...wonderful!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

There's a good reason to follow directions, at least every once in a while.  I was making what was to be gorgeous Easter Candy for my family.  I bough the coverture dark and milk chocolate, the white chocolate, and created my fillings.  I tempered the chocolate, poured it into bunny molds, chilled, filled, and put the halves together.  The results were wonderful.  I had bunnies made from premium chocolate, filled with goodness, and beautiful to look at.  The chocolate was shiny, had that great snap from tempuring and captured every detail from the molds.  I just needed a little trimming to get rid of the mold marks where they were joined.  

This is where the story takes a bad turn.  I handled one of the bunnies with my bare hands.  Anyone who knows me knows that I have warm, even hot hands.  I left finger prints all over the bunny.  To top it off, on that particular bunny, I was in a hurry, and it looks like it wasn't tempered quite right.  The chocolate developed a bloom.  Oh well, it will still taste great.

On the other white bunnies, I colored some of the white chocolate and painted in details, like coloring the bow tie, making more flowers in the base, coloring his vest, making little eyes with pupils.  I wish I hadn't made use of them.  Along with the one shown, I'm making a bunch for a local restaurant's Easter display.  Those colorful ones have already been given to the restaurant, at least the four that are done.  But I have many more to make.  I'll take pictures.

Moral of the story, where cotton gloves when working with tempered chocolate.  It makes it all so much prettier.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I know that this has been covered before.  However, I believe that I've recognized the ultimate technique for peeling a cooked egg, be it hard or soft boiled.  Let me try to explain how I was able to perfectly peel two dozen eggs that were cooked up for Easter Sunday.

Previously, I'd been taught to crack the eggshells while the eggs were piping hot, then immerse them into very cold water for a few minutes.  This has always worked for me.  But what about cooked and colored eggs that were refrigerated, how do you get the shells off of those?

What I did was to crack the shells on a flat, hard surface, so as not to break the egg white.  I gently hit the table with the egg, all over the place, turning it a little as I continued to crack the shell.  When the shell was crazed, I gently applied pressure between my fingers and thumb, as I had noticed that by so doing, it caused the shell to lift away from the egg.  I did this all around the egg, watching the shell fragments, still attached to the membrane, lift away from the elastic egg white.  Then, with the side of my thumb, I began to lift the shell fragments away from the cooked egg, taking care to capture the membrane.  In most instances, the membrane lifted the egg shells as I peeled the egg.

This method works because the egg shell won't flex, while the egg white does.  As the pressure is applied to small areas of the white, it deforms the egg.  The rigid shell has either to crack again, to follow the white, or lift away.  Fortunately, the shell is strong enough to resist cracking, and simply separates from the white.  When this has been done all over the egg, you can easily peel away the egg shell.
Hope this helps all of you who have a miserable time peeling eggs.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The only time I have ever gotten flowers from Shrek was after an argument on how to peel boiled eggs.  Thanks for the tip, Chief!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I never mind peeling 2 or 3 eggs, but I've often wondered if anyone has a method for hard boiling a dozen or so eggs without the shell.  My thought is sort of a boil in bag or poaching method.  I think it would be great for egg salad, macaroni salad etc...  I'm sure a method like this must be used in large kitchens, I've just never seen one for the home cook, any ideas?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is a cool idea Aunt Bea.  Crack a dozen into a boil-in bag.  Chop when cool enough.  Thinking...


----------



## GotGarlic

I saw this tip the other day: http://www.thekitchn.com/is-the-bes...putting-tips-to-the-test-in-the-kitchn-202778

The author said the eggs practically fall out of the shells


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Aunt Bea said:


> I never mind peeling 2 or 3 eggs, but I've often wondered if anyone has a method for hard boiling a dozen or so eggs without the shell.  My thought is sort of a boil in bag or poaching method.  I think it would be great for egg salad, macaroni salad etc...  I'm sure a method like this must be used in large kitchens, I've just never seen one for the home cook, any ideas?



There are poaching pan will cook up to 6 eggs at a time.  With a large enough pot (think very wide), you can crack the eggs into hot, salted water.  The water has to be between 180 and 200'.  That way, the water won't be moving, and the individual eggs will remain intact.  You can't stack them though, and it's best if the pot is seasoned as eggs will stick to the bottom, even in water.  Remove with a spider, or slotted spoon.

Roast them until they are done, on a cookie sheet, in the shell of course.

Best method, boil per your favorite method, and give them to someone else to peel.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## tweakz

GotGarlic said:


> I saw this tip the other day: Is the Best Way to Make Easy-to-Peel Eggs in the Pressure Cooker? Putting Tips to the Test in The Kitchn | The Kitchn
> 
> The author said the eggs practically fall out of the shells



I've been going to Laura Pazzaglia's HIP site ever since I got a pressure cooker. Sadly my PC has just one setting: 15lbs, so I couldn't do use her tip.


----------



## creative

Hi - I'm new here today and have just read this thread.  Here are my tips that occur to me immediately.

Sage - was mentioned.  Do you all know that the fresh sage leaves are delicious lightly fried in a little butter until crisp?  Can serve as a garnish or eat as a treat!

Also, rubbing a fresh sage leaf over your teeth not only cleans them but leaves a delightful cleansing tang in the mouth.

Fresh Coconut Here's a good method for opening it and preserving the coconut water. You see the 3 holes at the top?  I get a strong nail and hammer it into these
holes (nail need only go in halfway and nail removed to go on to next hole).  Once all the holes are opened I leave the coconut, hole side down, over a jug for the water to collect in.  Once drained, I place the coconut in a plastic bag and hammer it on the ground until it is broken into required pieces.  Then I transfer the water into a shallow dish (large enough to keep the coconut pieces) and place the coconut pieces flesh side down into their water.  Chill.  When wanted, just take a piece out and deshell with a small sharp knife.

For a perfect soft boiled egg, i.e. with egg white that is not hard/rubbery - I coddle it.  I pierce the egg at the widest top part (to release the air), then plunge it into boiling water (the air escapes and the egg will not crack), I lower the heat to medium and simmer it for 1 minute.  Then leave off the heat for 4 minutes.  Always just right - runny yolk and set, velvety egg white.

Roasting a Chicken - for the first 15 mins I turn the heat up to Mk 7 and place the chicken breast side down; this lets the juices run into the breast whilst crisping up
the underside of the chicken.  Then I turn it the right way up and roast conventionally at Mk 4.  A 3lb. chicken (1.3kg) takes 1 hour 15 mins all told

Chorizo easily goes tough/rubbery on a high heat.  If added to a sauce/stew, simmer only...the lower the heat (and the longer the cooking time), the more succulent it becomes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Thanks, and welcome to DC.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Down the Wrong Hole*

You know how honey has antiseptic properties, and is soothing to the throat?  And you know how foods, especially liquids going down the wrong hole is so irritating?  Well, last night, just before going to bed, I had a yearning for a tsp. of honey.  Yep, you guessed it.  It went a little bit down the wrong hole.

This wasn't irritating like water, or a little piece of food.  This put me in distress for 6 to 7 minutes.  Not life threatening, but very, very uncomfortable.  It burns a little, and so irritates the top of the trachea that you can't help but cough, and cough, and cough.  I was coughing for literally a half hour afterward, until I could no longer talk because the tissues swelled from coughing so much.  Fortunately, I'm good at ignoring unpleasant sensations.  That allowed me to fall asleep as I knew that the only way to get my throat back in order was to stop coughing.

This morning, 8 hours later, I have my voice back, but can still feel a tinge of swollen tissue, like the beginning of a sore throat.  Hopefully, by the end of the day, I'll be fully back to normal.

Whooda thunk it, honey, that wonderfully tasty and soothing substance that's so good, in so many ways can be devastating to your throat, and in very short order.  *Do not let honey go down the wrong hole, ever!*

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

The Chief's Tip of the Day:

Overcooked meat is dry and tough.  I once put a package of uncooked bratwurst into my slow cooker on its highest setting, immersed in water.  It was my intention to cook it low and slow overnight, and have succulent, wonderful sausage the next day.  Well, I forgot to turn it down.  The sausage was as dry inside as sawdust, though it was completely immersed in broth.

Yesterday, I placed a rump roast into my pressure cooker, half filled with broth, onions, garlic, and seasoned with salt.  I was watching a church program on TV that lasted about two hours.  

You have to understand that I had never cooked a piece of protein in that vessel that wasn't super tender, and flavorful.  I let that rump roast cook for an hour, put rice in the rice cooker, knowing it would take about 45 minutes to complete.  When the rice cooker was done, I removed pressure from the PC, removed the roast and made a fabulous gravy from the broth.  Unfortunately, that roast was dry and very tough.  Fortunately, it had good flavor.  I sliced it thin, against the grain, and served it with lots of gravy.  It was edible, but not what I would call good.

Tip, no matter the technique you use, overcooking meat, that is, raising the meat tissue to a high temperature results in dry, tough meat, especially if it is very lean.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

Low and Slow!​


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip of the Day: Salvage Time*

Ya know that roast I overcooked last night in the pressure cooker, dry and tough?  I salvaged it tonight in that same pressure cooker.  I made soup, and what a wonderful soup it turned out to be.
Ingredients:
1 cup left-over beef gravy, very rich and strong flavored gravy.  
1 chopped carrot (rustic chop)
1 whole onion, halved, with each half quartered, 
1 stalk of celery, sliced
1/2 lb. left-over roast beef, cubed (for me it was the dry, and tough rump roast)
1/4 cup uncooked rice
3 cups water
1/2 tsp granulated garlic powder

Throw everything into the pressure cooker.  Bring to temperature and reduce heat until the regulator is barely dancing.  Cook for ten minutes.

Eat, or store, or both.  The flavor and texture were very good.  The meat became tender, juicy, and absorbed more of that rich, beef flavor.

The tip - don't throw away overcooked, left-over meat.  I can be used to make a very nice soup.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Beef Broth*

Chief's Tip of the Day:  

Next time you braise a beef roast, and don't need the resultant broth, freeze it.  The next time you braise beef, use the frozen broth as the brazing liquid.  The meat is still the same as it was with the first roast, but the broth becomes intense, almost like reducing it by half concentrates the flavor.  This broth can then be used top make Espagnole, or as the start of a demi-glace, or just ordinary gravy, or soup.  You just need to add the other aromatics, and whatever your recipe requires.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zhizara

That's like what I did today.  I froze the braising liquid from the bone-in pork roast I made a few weeks ago and used it today in the 15 bean soup I'm making, using the bone from that roast.

It smells wonderful!


----------



## buckytom

i keep reading this thread as the sticky chief's tip of the day, or the chief's sticky tip of the day.

neither seem all that appealing.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> i keep reading this thread as the sticky chief's tip of the day, or the chief's sticky tip of the day.
> 
> neither seem all that appealing.



We could always call it - Bucky's Stinky Tip of the Day.  Would that be better?

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip of the Day*

Some of you may already know this.  Most people I've met don't.  When the weather gets very cold, an internal combustion engine turns over very slowly.  I've heard that it's because the metal has contracted from the cold.  I've heard that the oil gets thick and makes it hard for the engine to turn over.  I've heard other theories as well.

People spend lots of money installing oil heaters, or block heaters on their engines to combat this.  There is no need for these expensive solutions.  Let me 'splain it to you.

When a lead-acid battery gets cold, it begins to lose its ability to deliver sufficient electrical current to turn over an engine.  I worked for a battery distribution company for a while.  We received an order for lead-acid batteries by the U.S. army that would fire up the tanks stationed in Alaska, during the winter.  The owner had to explain the chemistry of the battery to the Army staff.  At minus 50 degrees F., a lead acid battery will not deliver any energy.  At 0 degrees, it will deliver a fraction of the energy that it pushes out at 70 degrees.

One night, during an especially cold spell, I failed to warm my car at midnight, and like most everyone in the neighborhood, the engine would not turn over at all.  I removed the battery from the car and brought it into my warm house.  After twenty minutes, the outside temperature had not changed at all.  The battery, however, was warmed to room temperature, which is about 72 degrees in our home.  I connected the battery cables and turned the key.  The engine turned over like it was a warm August day.  I spent most of the remainder of the morning jumping my neighbors cars.

A simple heating pad, placed over the battery on very cold days, or nights will insure that your car will start in the coldest weather.  Just make sure that it will put out enough heat to combat the cold.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## ShannaLee83

HA! I would have never thought of this! Thanks! I will be sharing with my FB friends. S/O and I do not have a car ATM but everyone I know does! And in Oklahoma it goes from HOT to FREEZING in a bat of an eye. It is like we have no Spring or Fall, just Summer and Winter.


----------



## tinlizzie

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chief's Tip of the Day:
> 
> Next time you braise a beef roast, and don't need the resultant broth, freeze it.  The next time you braise beef, use the frozen broth as the brazing liquid.  The meat is still the same as it was with the first roast, but the broth becomes intense, almost like reducing it by half concentrates the flavor.  This broth can then be used top make Espagnole, or as the start of a demi-glace, or just ordinary gravy, or soup.  You just need to add the other aromatics, and whatever your recipe requires.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



On a related note, Chief; would your delicious Umami Soup base/broth (in my freezer) be a good place to start a Thanksgiving gravy or should I stick to the turkey-flavored broth derived from simmering turkey parts?  Use both, maybe?  You wouldn't happen to have a recipe for really good gravy, would you? TIA.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

tinlizzie said:


> On a related note, Chief; would your delicious Umami Soup base/broth (in my freezer) be a good place to start a Thanksgiving gravy or should I stick to the turkey-flavored broth derived from simmering turkey parts?  Use both, maybe?  You wouldn't happen to have a recipe for really good gravy, would you? TIA.



I would go with both.  Turkey gravy, when made right, is practically a national treasure.  On the other hand, the Umami Soup base could be thickened with a cornstarch slurry to make a wonderful gravy, especially when served with smashed spuds, or roast beef.

*Chief's Tip of the Day:* When making turkey, or any poultry broth, purchase some extra drumsticks.  Remove the meat and chop it.  Crack the larger bones.  Brown the meat and bones in the bottom of a pressure cooker, or stock pot.  Add chopped onion, and a stalk of celery.  Add water to immerse the contents and rise above by two inches above.  If using a PC, cover, bring to pressure, and cook for 40 minutes.  If using a stock pot, simmer in the water for 1 and 1/2 hours.  Remove the celery, season with salt and a little sage, maybe some ground pepper.  Let it simmer for five minutes, then taste and correct the seasoning.  Thicken with a roux, or corn starch slurry.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## tinlizzie

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I would go with both.  Turkey gravy, when made right, is practically a national treasure.  On the other hand, the Umami Soup base could be thickened with a cornstarch slurry to make a wonderful gravy, especially when served with smashed spuds, or roast beef.
> 
> *Chief's Tip of the Day:* When making turkey, or any poultry broth, purchase some extra drumsticks.  Remove the meat and chop it.  Crack the larger bones.  Brown the meat and bones in the bottom of a pressure cooker, or stock pot.  Add chopped onion, and a stalk of celery.  Add water to immerse the contents and rise above by two inches above.  If using a PC, cover, bring to pressure, and cook for 40 minutes.  If using a stock pot, simmer in the water for 1 and 1/2 hours.  Remove the celery, season with salt and a little sage, maybe some ground pepper.  Let it simmer for five minutes, then taste and correct the seasoning.  Thicken with a roux, or corn starch slurry.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



And that's why you're the Chief!  Thank you very much.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I would go with both.  Turkey gravy, when made right, is practically a national treasure.  On the other hand, the Umami Soup base could be thickened with a cornstarch slurry to make a wonderful gravy, especially when served with smashed spuds, or roast beef.
> 
> *Chief's Tip of the Day:* When making turkey, or any poultry broth, purchase some extra drumsticks.  Remove the meat and chop it.  Crack the larger bones.  Brown the meat and bones in the bottom of a pressure cooker, or stock pot.  Add chopped onion, and a stalk of celery.  Add water to immerse the contents and rise above by two inches above.  If using a PC, cover, bring to pressure, and cook for 40 minutes.  If using a stock pot, simmer in the water for 1 and 1/2 hours.  Remove the celery, season with salt and a little sage, maybe some ground pepper.  Let it simmer for five minutes, then taste and correct the seasoning. * Thicken with a roux*, or corn starch slurry.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Take your time and let that roux get nice and dark, a real "peanut butter" colored roux.  It takes some time, but it will make you the gravy master of the universe.  The roux can be made ahead and refrigerated or frozen to save some last minute hassle.

Peanut butter roux, it's not just for gumbo anymore!


----------



## GotGarlic

I add onion, carrots, thyme, parsley and black peppercorns to my turkey and chicken stock. It's already made


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

After catching fresh fish of any kind, clean it as soon as possible.  Cook it as soon as possible by whatever recipe and technique you like.  If you can't cook it right away, or want to store some up for winter, purchase some liquid drink in 1 quart waxed paper cartons, the way you used to get milk in the 60's and 70's.  Fill the carton with fish until it's nearly full.  Fill with clean, fresh water, making sure that no fish is exposed to the air.  Freeze upright into solid blocks.  Lay the cartons down to stack.

Alternately, fill strong, zipper-freezer bags with fish and water.  Remove all air when sealing.  Freeze.

We ate great trout in the middle of January that had been frozen in water in July, and they tasted as good as the day they were caught.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver

Chief, that's the way my dad always froze our walleye, in milk cartons.  Tasted fresh for months.


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> Chief, that's the way my dad always froze our walleye, in milk cartons. Tasted fresh for months.


That's how we froze walleye as well as duck and partridge.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Haven't given a daily tip in a while  so I guess I need to put on my thinking cap and come up with something.  Ah, I've got it.

If you ever overcook poultry so that it's dry and tasteless, save the pan juices, including the fat.  Add a bit of liquid smoke, and broth from the same kind of bird.  Cut up the bird into pieces and place into the liquid.  Place all in the fridge and let sit overnight.  The meat will re-hydrate and can be as tender and juicy as if the bird were cooked perfectly the first time.  Reheat until just hot, and serve with sides.

I know this works as I saved a barbecued turkey that way, with juices from the drip pan.  People told me it was some of the juciest, most tender turkey they'd ever had.  I didn't tell them that the night before it was dry and tough, like cardboard.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

At least once a day, tell your children and spouse, along with others you love, that you love them. I close all my phone calls to my kids and other family members with an "I love you." When I am saying goodbye to them at the door, I also say it then. By saying these three simple words, you will never have to live with the "Ifonlies". *If only *I had told her/him I love you. And now I will never have the chance. 

You don't have to be gushy about it. It could be said in return for something nice they did for you. Like pour you a cup of coffee. "Thank you. No wonder I love you. You always do nice things for me." A quick expression of love and appreciation. That is all it takes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...If you ever overcook poultry so that it's dry and tasteless, save the pan juices, including the fat.  Add a bit of liquid smoke, and broth from the same kind of bird.  Cut up the bird into pieces and place into the liquid.  Place all in the fridge and let sit overnight.  The meat will re-hydrate and can be as tender and juicy as if the bird were cooked perfectly the first time.  Reheat until just hot, and serve with sides...


You don't even need to ruin your meat to use this tip. My Mom used to work for a caterer. Tony's roast beef was the juiciest, most tender eye of round you could ever have. He would start three days before the event by marinating the meat overnight in a wine marinade. The next day he would roast it, chill it, slice it, and layer it in large baking pans with the pan juices. The next day (day 3) was the event. He would take those pans out of the walk-in, let them come up to room temp, and then replace the plastic wrap with foil and warm gently in a low oven. To. Die. For.  We always were happy to see Mom come home with some of the leftovers, but we especially like his roast beef.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:

When baking a cheesecake, check the cheesecake about seven or eight minutes before the recommended cooking time for your recipe.  Slightly jiggle the pan and watch how the filling reacts.  It should wiggle slightly, like geletin that has set.  Then turn off the heat and let the cheesecake cool with the oven, with the door slightly opened.  This will help prevent the cheesecake from cracking.

For a more firm cheesecake, cook until the custard is firm, then allow to cool with the oven.

If you want to get fancy, line your springform pan with parchment paper, and omit the crust.  Add the filling and bake for a firm custard.  Remove the pan sides and let cool.  slide a thin, plastic cutting sheet under the cooked custard and remove it in one piece by sliding the cutting sheet onto a flat surface.  Now, put the side back on the pan and make a thin graham cracker crust on the bottom and sides.  Chill for 15 minutes in your freezer.  Fill the crust with s hidden layer fo something great.  Finally, lift the custard and gently slide it back into the crust.  you will find that it shrank just enough to fit into the crust perfectly as it cooked.  your guests or family will wonder how you got that great filling underneath your fabulous cheescake.  Take a bow and say thank you to them.

As with all of my tips, I know this works because I did it.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322

I have been house sitting for a friend (who has satellite TV--you know I've been staying up way too late watching the food channel and another one, Gusto). I learned a cool trick re: how to seed tomatoes. Cut the top and bottom off (just like when doing a bell pepper), make a slit down the fleshy side (not the seed packet/pulp portion), open it up, and use a spoon to scope out the pulp and seed. It works like a charm, is not messy, and if only doing a few tomatoes, is a lot easier than squeezing the seeds and pulp out over a bowl. I just ate the pulp and seeds off the spoon, but you could do something else with them. I didn't want the bitterness the seeds can add or the liquid the pulp adds in the dish I was making. I didn't mind the skin (although, I don't like that in salsa or tomato sauce). I usually skin the tomatoes and then seed them when making either one of those. Now I have a faster way to seed them when I want to dice or chop them for sauce or salsa. The chickens love the pulp and seeds...and skins.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I have been house sitting for a friend (who has satellite TV--you know I've been staying up way too late watching the food channel and another one, Gusto). I learned a cool trick re: how to seed tomatoes. *Cut the top and bottom off (just like when doing a bell pepper), make a slit down the fleshy side (not the seed packet/pulp portion), open it up, and use a spoon to scope out the pulp and seed. *It works like a charm, is not messy, and if only doing a few tomatoes, is a lot easier than squeezing the seeds and pulp out over a bowl. I just ate the pulp and seeds off the spoon, but you could do something else with them. I didn't want the bitterness the seeds can add or the liquid the pulp adds in the dish I was making. I didn't mind the skin (although, I don't like that in salsa or tomato sauce). I usually skin the tomatoes and then seed them when making either one of those. Now I have a faster way to seed them when I want to dice or chop them for sauce or salsa. The chickens love the pulp and seeds...and skins.


I can't quite visual the process. I understand the part about cutting the top and bottom off the tomato, but I'm lost after that.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I can't quite visual the process. I understand the part about cutting the top and bottom off the tomato, but I'm lost after that.




I think it's like this:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNlqlmJf3-4


----------



## GotGarlic

I've never noticed any bitterness in tomato pulp or seeds. In fact, I think they add good flavor and juiciness. Last year, I processed some of my tomatoes by cutting them in half, roasting them for 15 minutes, then grating them on a box grater to remove the skins. Much easier than blanching to skin them. And of course, most people don't have chickens to feed the pulp to.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I think it's like this:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNlqlmJf3-4


Thanks Andy. I betcha doing it with a spoon leaves more "tomato meat".


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> *I've never noticed any bitterness in tomato pulp or seeds. In fact, I think they add good flavor and juiciness.* Last year, I processed some of my tomatoes by cutting them in half, roasting them for 15 minutes, then grating them on a box grater to remove the skins. Much easier than blanching to skin them. And of course, most people don't have chickens to feed the pulp to.


I agree.


----------



## Andy M.

I don't seed a lot of tomatoes, but when I do, I cut them in half horizontally and scoop out the seeds and gel with a finger.  Works for me.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I don't seed a lot of tomatoes, but when I do, I cut them in half horizontally and scoop out the seeds and gel with a finger.  Works for me.


I have done it that way. Like you, I don't do it often.


----------



## taxlady

Clever

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmybF5PyiI4


----------



## creative

Thanks for that cherry depitter technique (above).  However, I was wondering how easy it is to get the stones out of the bottle.  A small point I know but I like to recycle glass bottles.

I have found that bending a hairpain, so it forms a slight L shape (at the round end) does the trick too i.e. placing the bent hooped end fairly high up into the cherry and moving it downwards to extract the stone.


----------



## taxlady

I imagine the cherry pits would rinse out if they didn't get left in the bottle long enough to dry on.


----------



## CWS4322

You can also cut cherries (and olives) in half and pop the pit out. I have a cherry pitter that I use for olives and cherries. 


The reason I get rid of the tomato pulp is to get rid of the excess liquid. I don't always seed tomatoes, but if I'm adding them to tabouli, for example, I get rid of the seeds and pulp (I usually eat the pulp) so the finished dish isn't as watery. I also will dry the seeds to plant next year. I seed cucumbers for the same reason, to get rid of the excess liquid. When making anything with cooked tomatoes (salsa, tomato sauce), I get rid of the skins too because I don't like the ascetics of having tomato skins in my sauce or salsa.


----------



## creative

I forgot to add another very simple device for removing cherry stones.  I couldn't find my bent hairpin to do this so tried out one of those tiny forks for holding a corn on the cob...it works!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> *You can also cut cherries (and olives) in half and pop the pit out. I have a cherry pitter that I use for olives and cherries. *
> 
> 
> The reason I get rid of the tomato pulp is to get rid of the excess liquid. I don't always seed tomatoes, but if I'm adding them to tabouli, for example, I get rid of the seeds and pulp (I usually eat the pulp) so the finished dish isn't as watery. I also will dry the seeds to plant next year. I seed cucumbers for the same reason, to get rid of the excess liquid. When making anything with cooked tomatoes (salsa, tomato sauce), I get rid of the skins too because I don't like the ascetics of having tomato skins in my sauce or salsa.



Me too. Comes in real handy. 

Nothing turns me off a cooked dish quicker than tomato skins in the dish. The only time I don't mind eating the skins is when I have a tomato sandwich.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Me too. Comes in real handy.
> 
> Nothing turns me off a cooked dish quicker than tomato skins in the dish. The only time I don't mind eating the skins is when I have a tomato sandwich.


I don't like the skins in chili, either. If I am doing a lot of sauce, I use my tomato strainer to remove the seeds and skins. I never skin the tomatoes for tomato sandwiches or if I'm eating them in a salad, but anything cooked involving tomatoes, off come the skins.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

When purchasing meat from a good butcher, ask for any bones that might be discarded.  We have a slaughterhouse/butcher in the nearby town of Rudyard where I purchase beef and pork.  I just bought a quarter cow, and asked for the bones that would normaly be given away for free as dog bones.  These are a by-product of their meat processing operation and are perfectly acceptable as human food, as they are clean, and refrigerated.  I ask for them, put them into my large canning pressure cooker and turn them into beef stock, which I then can and store.  I obtain better stock than anything I can purchase from the store, and the main ingredients, water and beef bones (with meat still on them) are free.  I just have to do a little work to obtain that liqued gold.

Seeeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I about shot the guys I was buying the Angus with, they wanted almost everything boned and didn't ask for them...All those wonderful soup bones that went bye, bye.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I about shot the guys I was buying the Angus with, they wanted almost everything boned and didn't ask for them...All those wonderful soup bones that went bye, bye.


My M-I-L bought an entire cow and divvied it up in thirds. We got 1/3. I learned from that. There was no brisket, as it had been made into ground beef and there were no bones.  

So, when CWS and I shared a half a baby bull, I mentioned both of those items and we got them, but they had to be asked for. We also asked to have the filet in one piece, rather than have it in T-bone and Porterhouse steaks.

I know that Steve Kroll has bought a half or whole critter. Maybe we should have a thread for tips on what to ask the farmer or butcher when making that kind of purchase.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*If You Want*

Today has been an emotional roller-coaster so far.  DW has had an upset stomach from 7 a.m. until noon.  I'm still trying to catch up on sleep lost due to foolishness from the past week (not enough sleep results in acid reflux for me) and hadn't gotten quite enough of it yet.  Finally got a few more hours of sleep which did the trick for me.  DW is now sleeping peacefully and i was just starting to work on a thank you project for one of my neighbors, who voluntarily plowed out what the county plow left in my driveway last winter.  Making him a key-lime with lemon custard swirl pie, with whipped coconut cream on top.  The crust has been put together, but not yet rolled out.  Then we received a phone call from Sprout.  She informed us that a friend, living here in the Soo, had passed from this life.  I had promised his wife, another good friend and wonderful lady, that I was going to purchase some whitefish, and make it up right, to bring to my friend, who has been declining rapidly since last July.

This man loved fishing, and eating fish, but couldn't go out on the water anymore due to his failing health.  Long story short, I din't get it done.  This will be a regret for the rest of my life.

Twice before in my life, both many years back, I've had similar things happen to me, and I still think about them often. 

My tip for the day, for life; if you have something you want to do for someone special to you, be it a family member, a friend, or even a stranger who needs help, don't put it off until next payday.  Do it now, right now, as soon as it is possible for you to do, even if it requires a little sacrifice from you.  Then you won't feel like I do right now.  I could have given, through that cooked whitefish, a little more happiness to a man who was in his last days, and shown him the selfless friendship he'd shown me.  Now, instead, I will feel that ugly feeling of regret, due to procrastination.

I don't know how many of you have felt that kind of regret, the regret because you didn't do everything you could have done.  I hope none of you have, and that none of you do.  Buy those flowers for you grandmother, or mow the lawn for the old guy in the neighborhood that taught you to make a figure eight knot when you were a child, just because it was a cool knot.  Make a favorite neighbor a pan of you best cinnamon rolls, or pull weeds for that guy who used his snowplow to get you out of a jam.

There are people out there who make the world a little nicer by just being who they are.  Let them know how you feel by your actions.  Let them know they are loved, and appreciated, that the little things they do have made a big difference in your own life, before the time is past when it's possible to do so.  And of course, if it's still possible, let grandparents and parents know that you love them, and respect them.  Then you will feel the opposite of what I'm feeling this morning.  You will feel joy.  And that joy will lift not only yourself, but whoever yo do that *something special* for.

Seeeeeya, Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry for your loss, Chief.  Please don't beat yourself up, you did the best you could with what you had.  Your friend would have understood.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry for your loss, Chief.  Please don't beat yourself up, you did the best you could with what you had.  Your friend would have understood.



I'll not have bruises from this, simply will miss out on having done something good for someone else, and that I will not have another chance to do it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Condolences for your loss Chief.

Thank you for the reminder not to procrastinate about kindness. Wise words.


----------



## creative

Chief - that is a powerful and wonderful post. I so agree about not procrastinating and to express your loving feelings whilst you can. To take things for granted is the norm and so easily done.

I was going to say the same as Dawgluver about not beating yourself up.  OK you didn't do what you intended but think about all that you have probably done for this friend....the bigger picture.  ♥

My mother is close to her final days now in a caring home.  Whenever I leave her I am aware it could be the last time I see her so I always tell her I love her.  I know she knows that and she responds the same but I think I would give myself a hard time if she died and I forgot to say this the last time I spoke to her.


----------



## Addie

I have always taught my children when they were old enough, "Remember, you don't want to have to live with the "ifonlies" for the rest of you life." If only I had ..... It came back to haunt me when my sister died.

I heard someone speak a nasty remark about my sister at her wake. It really upset me and I got up and walked out. I was standing in the hall trying to decide if I was going to stay or just walk out. Spike came out after me, and reminded me that I didn't want to live with the "ifonlies". If only I had ignored what I heard and go back in and say my final goodbye to my sister. I would have missed out on saying my final goodbye to her and to let her know how my heart was hurting. My walking out would have given me more "ifonlies" than I had realized. 

We all are faced with "ifonlies" in life. Some can be avoided and some can't. But we don't know until it is too late. 

So Chief, don't beat yourself up with the "ifonlies". Your friend knows your good heart. He understands.


----------



## CharlieD

Addie said:


> ... "Remember, you don't want to have to live with the "ifonlies" for the rest of you life."...




Addie, what are the "ifonlies"?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CharlieD said:


> Addie, what are the "ifonlies"?



ifonlies - If only's, as in, If only I'd told my Dad I loved him before he passed away; or If only I'd replaced that portion of roof before the wood rotted away.

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

The four phrases every man must know and use - Yes Dear; You're right dear, I was not thinking clearly; I'm sorry (even if you know she was in the wrong); I love you (even when she's just berated you thoroughly for leaving the toilet seat up, or maybe, especially when she's just berated you thoroughly for leaving the toilet seat up.)  

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Personally, I would like to hear more: "Please", "Thank You" and "Excuse me".

Shrek has started just standing there when he wants to get by...or "_I'm trying to get through here._"


----------



## CakePoet

Put on your  glasses if you use such before cooking is my greatest tip... otherwise strawberry juice bottle will look like the soy bottle and then things get interesting...


----------



## dragnlaw

CakePoet said:


> Put on your  glasses if you use such before cooking is my greatest tip... otherwise strawberry juice bottle will look like the soy bottle and then things get interesting...



and on the same line - reread your recipe because if it says 1/2 cup salt...  you might want to consider if it is a typo....


----------



## CakePoet

Ouch!

My favourite typo is  Lobster Humidor , seen it in a cookbook and on the menu at fancy restaurant...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

this tip was learned through experience.  I'd always heard of the Italian grandmother who cooked her pasta sauce for hours, and created the most divine marinara, or Bolognese sauce.  I tried that, seasoned with great care, got the flavor just where I wanted it, and put it in the slow cooker to simmer on low overnight.  I got up the next morning and prepared to taste the meat sauce.  My expectations were high.  I took a spoon and sampled the sauce.  I was so disappointed.  It was terribly bland, as if there were no seasonings at all.  I re-seasoned it, and took it to work to simmer until the pot luck we were having at lunch time.  Again, I tasted it and it was so very bland.  And then I figured it out.

My timp, do not season with aromatic herbs and spices until the last 20 to 30 minutes of cooking itme.  The herbs, such as oregano, basil, rosemary, thyme, bay leaf, etc., rely on aromatic oils and chemicals thatreadily  evaporate into the air when released into the sauce.  Before long, those flavors you want in the sauce are making your house smell wonderful, and have left the sauce.

The tomato based sauce that were cooked all day, I suspect, were done so to break down the tomatoes and tenderize any meat products.  Flavor enhancements such as mushrooms, herbs, and spices, also onion and garlic were added toward the end of the cooking time so that their full flavors were predominant in the sauce.

Another tip: Make you sauce the day before it is to be served.  Cook it for about a half hour with the flavoings in it.  Remove from the heat and put in a sealed container.  Place this into your refrigeator overnight, or until ready to searve.  Heat it and serve it.  While sitting in the cold, the flavors do distribute themselves and combine to make a sauce that is better, more complex, and richer than before it went into the fridge.

Tip #3:  Though crumbled, crisp bacon bits are wonderful in a butterscotch cookie, don't add liverwurst to your cookies, or smoked salmon, or caviar.  It just doesn't work.

Seeeeeeya' Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw

Well spoken Longwind!  
I always wondered about some of my flavourless sauces... 

I will sleep wiser tonight.


Tarnation! I was just about to add some liverwurst to the chocolate chips...  you spoiled my invention.


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Well spoken Longwind!
> I always wondered about some of my flavourless sauces...
> 
> I will sleep wiser tonight.
> 
> 
> Tarnation! I was just about to add some liverwurst to the chocolate chips...  you spoiled my invention.



AWWW, go ahead and add the liverwurst. I will be your first customer to buy them all. And probably the very last!


----------



## di reston

There is always much to learn from the Chief!

Bye the way, did you try the cheese souflè recipe that I sent you? Do let me know!


----------



## CWS4322

One of the things I  hate about having a dishwasher is cleaning it. What I do is fill the detergent thingy with Borax and run a cycle. Borax gets rid of the rust and lime.  I do this about every 30 days with the DW. I do the same with the washer because my Mom's pants often have fecal matter on them, so after a load of her clothes, with Borax, I run the washer again empty with just Borax.


----------



## Kayelle

CWS4322 said:


> *One of the things I  hate about having a dishwasher is cleaning it.* What I do is fill the detergent thingy with Borax and run a cycle. Borax gets rid of the rust and lime.  I do this about every 30 days with the DW.




I have horrible hard water, and I've never had to clean my dishwasher since I started using *Lemi Shine*. The buildup simply never gets a chance to happen and my glasses and dishes are sparkling clean every time. It's worth every penny. 

https://www.lemishine.com/products/detergent_booster/


----------



## CharlieD

I guess having water softener helps avoid those problems.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Cjief's Tio of the Day:

Tale time to ponder what you are thankful for.  Write down in your journal, or diary what important blessings yew have been given in your life, and what you have now.  If you think about it, you will find that you can even be thankful for the hard things, as you have lived through them, and learned something from them.  Maybe write down something about your spouse, children, significant other, that you admire about them, love about them, and are thankful for.  Then, present that to them.  Encourage them to do the same back.  If you have a faith, give thanks to your creator for your life, ,and the joys you have experienced.  

Take the time to think about this, even if it's just 30 minutes.  It will enrich your, and  your loved ones lives.  The Thanksgiving holiday wasn't created so that we could all engorge ourselves with amassing food.  The food is a part of the celebration that sows our thanks for what we have.  Treat the holiday as it was meant to be treated.   Enjoy the football games.the Macy's parade, and especially the time with loved ones.  And be thankful for them.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*2-Edge Swords*

Everything, and I mean everything, in life is a two edged sword, one side helping, with the other side hurting.  For instance, I am healing from a pressure would on my left heel.  I have a wound vac attached to the bottom of my heel, which means that I have to get around by whee chair.  The wheel chair is cumbersome at best in my home.  My outdoor ramp is to code, but when it is covered by snow, I can't shovel it, and DW and I have a hard time pushing the wheelchair through it.  When I get the urge to use the lavatory, I had better transfer from my living-room chair into the wheel chair and be headed for the bathroom immediately.  

That is one side of that sword.  The other:
The limited mobility of my current state makes it easier to stay strict with my allowed fluid intake.  I can't just head to the kitchen to get a drink of water, or juice whenever i want to.  I have to plan everything.  The limited mobility also makes me think things through for wants,  Is it really worth the effort to get that want, or is it a necessity.  

I am by nature, a problem solver, and am creative.  I have had to learn new ways to accomplish chores that were at one time so easy to accomplish.  But I have found that when I exercise my brain a little, I can come up with alternative ways of getting things done.

As has always been the norm for me, experiencing this state of health myself helps me to be more empathetic, and understanding of others who have to live with challenges.  I know that my health will improve, my feet will heal, and I will be in a position to help others, including DW even more.  Tis experience also helps me to be grateful for my Father in Heaven, who has blessed me with the mental strength, and good people who can help me heal, and who has taught me such great life-lessons through the challenges I have faced in my life.

And so, yes, I have had, and have great challenges.  But every challenge helps me to grow as a person.  That is the other side of that sword.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Don't sweat the small stuff.  And this is key; amger never solves a problem.  It only complicated a proble, and can escalate something that could be easily resolved into a tense and difficult situation.  Be the first to apologize, even if you know you are in the right.  This will open the door to conflict resolution, allowing the other party to apologize as well.  When you say "I love you, to someone, mean it, and follow up with action.

Just a few tips that will make you a peacemaker, rather than a troublemaker.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day: Never Give Up, Never lose hope.

My Christmas seemed lost.  The oven quit working, DW and DS can't seem to stand being in the same house, kids and grand-kids live too far away, heath issues, car is totaled (hey, my life sounds like a country and Western song).  Well, I called ans spoke with my eldest daughter, and it did my heart and soul good.  She is a joy just to talk to.  With the help of a friend, I was able to get the hot surface igniter for my oven, and it is again working.  I can bake the few things I really want to bake, and roast a chicken for tomorrow.  Though I will miss having DS in my house on Christmas, I have DW here, and will be able to video chat with the grand kids and my kids tomorrow.  Nope, I don't have a tree in my house, for the first time in 43 years.  But the tree isn't what the holiday is about.  I was ready to give up and be miserable.  But that's not how I roll.  The world will not take Christmas away from me.

Don't let the hard things in life take away the good things in life.  Always keep reaching, hoping, and trying to find solutions.  They will come, and crisis will pass.  Mostly give your family all the love you have, and when You think you've given all that you have, give some more.  True happiness never came from receiving, but rather, from giving.

Now, I'm off to make date-filled cookies, in memory of my Mother.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw

*Chief* - you inspire me and I *Thank You* for encouraging and reminding me to put life in perspective.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dragnlaw said:


> Reread your recipe because if it says 1/2 cup salt...  you might want to consider if it is a typo....


Or is it an Ina Garten recipe?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Charcoal and fire starter*

When you have taken every kernel, and bit of corn off of that wonderful cob that's in front of you, set the cob somewhere to dry.  Inf fact, do it with several cons.  After a few days have elapsed, cut those cons into little half-inch discks.  Melt some paraffin in a disposable aluminum pan, that you can get from the store for a buck or so.  drop the cob discs into the melted was and let them absorb the molten fire starter.  Remove and place on parchment paper to cool.  You now have little paraffin impregnated discs that will burn long enough to start the charcoal, or a good campfire.

Seeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Spread the cheer.*

I here from all kinds of people that no one knoes how to cook anymore
  I run into young people all the time who want to know how.  Well, I know a place where they can learn.  I steer them to DC.  Sadly, only a very few ever access this resource.

I now have a young man who I am mentoring.  Though his mother knows how to cook, the twenty-something has learned little from her.  He has turned to me as a freind to learn things, like how to build a custom fishing rod, or how to tie flies.  Culinarily, so far I have taught him to spatccock, roast, and carve a turkey, make potato pancakes, how to make gravy from a roux, how to prepare and mash potatoes so that they are creamy and fluffy, how to make chili-dog cjili, thickened with orange lentils, and what herbs and spices to use, and hot to make the best french fries.  We even made calzonrs together, though I haven't introduced him to making bread dough yet.  

This I do for multiple reasons.  He is my freind.  I am his freind and mentor.  I get the joy of both having a good freind, and doing something for another.

If you can find someone, be it a grandchild, a niece or nephew, the kid down the street, or anyone to mentor, and befreind, it will chage both of your lives for the better.

Seeeeya, Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:

The Human Body, though made up of the same stuff as is a cow's body, is treated differently than a cow's body.  The cow is best, and is most valuable with lots of intra-muscular fat, and aged to get the muscle tissue soft.

The human body is best when young, and made tough through exercise.  It is most valuable when the muscles are lean and tough, with lots of resilience.

Though proper diet is essential for both, the cattle's diet is comprised of foods that encourage muscle, and intra-muscular fat production.  Human food should encourage lean muscle growth, and strong bones, anti-oxidants, and contain viatmins, minerals, and other substances to encourage optimum health for an extended time.

As the human body is most valuable between the ages of 6, and about 45 years of age, make use of this time to enjoy life.  Experience the joys of strong relationships with family, especially immediate family, including your children, and include a variety of challenging activities to stimulate the mind and body.

Unfortunately, many have adopted lifestyles that are better suited to producing tender beef, than healthy humans.

Which are you?  Which do you want to be?  If you are not what you want to be, then identify the challenges keeping you from your goals, and overcome those challenges.

I though I was living right, and then was educated too late as to what I was doing wrong.  Learn from professionals, not the interenet, or your buddy.  Everyone thinks they know how to do it right.  Most are way wrong.  I was, and I'm a fairly educated guy.  
and commercials, big money, and the media will tell you virtually anything to get you to give up your hard earned money to them.  Often, the products they sell do little to improve your life.  Rather, you purchasing their product, improves their lives.  Shop smart.  Act smart.  Live smart, especially duting those mid-teen, to mid-40 years.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwid of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip of the Day. Tomatoes*

In the quest to find perfect tomato flavor, from a grocery store, I've tried all kinds, from different colors, to different sizes, to tomatoes on the vine, roma, beefsteak, etc.  For constant flavor in sauces, I found a favorite brand of tomato products, DiFratelli, in puree, crushed, and chopped.  I don't buy tomato sauce as it always has flavors added.  I'd rather start with pure tomato flavor, and add my own seasonings  This has worked well for me.  On the quest for perfect, home-made tomato sauce, I even tried the expensive, canned San Marzano tomato products.  I didn't really notice any difference.

Now for the tip; yesterday, it was decided that we would have pasta for supper.  I needed to use my home-made Italian sausage, and DD had a bunch of tomatoes that needed to be used before going bad.  She had a few store bought tomatoes on the vine, and a bunch of red, ripe grape tomatoes.  She stated that the grape tomatoes made the best sauce ever.  So, she put about 2 cups of grape tomatoes into the pot, along with three chomped tomatoes that had been on the vine.  She simmered these down into a thick sauce, adding 3 cloves of fresh garlic, and nothing else.  When the sauce was ready, she had me taste it.  It was possibly the best from scratch sauce I've eaten, and I've eaten a lot of sauce in my lifetime.

My tip; Grape tomatoes are meaty, have superb flavor, and unless you are able to grow your own San Marzano tomatoes, and pick them ripe from the vine, you will get superior results using grape tomatoes to make a  from-scratch sauce.  Give them a try.  I'm happy P.A.G. taught me this little not of tomato info.

s\Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> In the quest to find perfect tomato flavor, from a grocery store,...
> 
> s\Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




Trader Joe's, are selling Cumato Tomato. They are brown in color, but always taste great. Even in the winter. Taste fresh and ripe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip of The Da*y:  Putting forth your best, to make like easier/better for others is it's own reward.  You feel empowered, and energized, even if the effort is such that it leaves you physically drained.   What you get back from the effort is gratitude, bonding with whoever you assessed, and a friend who just might assist you, if the need arises.

To make this work, it has to be done with no thought of any kind of recompense, and you have to genuinely want to be of help, emotionally, physically, and mentally.  If you expect reward for your action, you will usually create a bad experience for all, including yourself.  Be a good neighbor/brother/sister/friend; go out and make your own life better, and richer, by helping someone.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Learn from my errors*

Chief's Tip of the Day:

My 2 most outstanding mistakes happened at my Mother In Law's home 43 years back.  You can tell they affected me as I can still remember them in detail..

1: I was making spaghettis with a meaty ragu where all ingredients, except the meat, and garlic, came from the garden. The tomatoes, onion, basil, and oregano
were at their peak. This was supposed to show off my cooking skills. The only thing I didn't have was fresh garlic. I reached into the spice cupboard and grabbed a bottle labled granulated garlic. Perfect. I tipped the plastic container to sprinkle in the garlic. To my horror, about a tbsp. of ground cinnamon erupted and fell into my ragu, completely ruining it. I'd heard of cinnamon used in some Mexican sauces, and so tried saving it. It ended up in the trash. Moral of the story, If working in someone else's kitchen, verify everything, as like my MIL, they may re-purpose containers, or not have the right tools for what you are doing.

2. The Webber Kettle was properly filled with a load of lump charcoal I ignited it, and prepared some ribeyes purchased from a meat market called Iowa Meat Farm Outlet. They sold premium, wet aged beef in vacuum sealed plastic. Supermarket meat usually required tenderizing. My standard tenderizing method was to liberally sprinkle on Adolph's Meat Tenderizer, and price the meat repeatedly with a fork, then let it sit for 15 minutes before grilling. I did this with these ribeyes. That was a mistake, as the steaks were already very tender. After cooking to a perfect medium rare, I served them to my family. The texture was like meat paste, not a good thig.
Lesson to be learned: don't assume anything. Know what you are working with so that you can obtain the results you desire.

I hope these shown mistakes can help new cooks not make them.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## gerardj

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> *Chief's Tip of The Da*y:  If you expect reward for your action, you will usually create a bad experience for all, including yourself.



aka; expectation is a reservation for a resentment.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:
Teach Your Children/Grand Children Well

I taught my own children, when they were very young, and now my grandchildren the same eating lessons.

1. Try everything, as you don't know if you like something, or not, until you try it.

2. Take only as much food as you think you can comfortably eat.

3. Be courteous.  If there is something you really like at the meal, make sure everyone has had their fair share before indulging in more.

4. Eat from least to most favorite things on the plate.  You will encourage the child to pace themselves, and be rewarded with the last bite being the best bite.  If the best bite is desert, or a favorite food, then by saving room for it as the last bite, they won't be as apt to overfill the plate, and waste food. 

In my home, when I was a child, I loved everything.  And yet, there were just some things that were special at every meal.  I have no idea where i got the idea to save the best for last, but it has served me well throughout my life.

5. No arguing, or horseplay at the table.

6. Encourage your children to play with their food, in appropriate ways of course.  Don't scold them for stirring their ice cream into soft serve.  The warmer ice cream is less apt to create brain-freeze, and is richer in flavor, as taste buds are more sensitive when the ice cream isn't as cold. 

Let them rub two fingers together after eating fried chicken.  It teaches lessons about viscosity, and friction.  The memories of rubbing my fingers together actually helped me understand those principle years later in physics classes.

Placing a finger over the free end of a drinking straw, immersed in liquid, lifting it from the liquid, and removing the finger teaches about vacuum, and air pressure.  Of course, not every meal needs to be a science lesson.  Sometimes, it's just fun to eat a cold slice of watermelon in the back yard, with a hose nearby, and spit seeds at each other.

7. Don't encourage behaviors where one dares another to do something, like eating the hottest peppers, or trying to chew a mouth stuffed with soda crackers. There are dares that I have seen that can cause physical harm.   These can be dangerous, and can make someone feel like they are lesser.  

Ok, that's it for now.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day

If working with hot peppers, or onions, wear disposable gloves.  You never know when an eye, or other sensitive area is going to demand to be scratched, or when nature is going to call. Believe me, I have felt the pain, and it lasts about 15 minutes before it starts to subside

Tip 2: No matter how cuddly and playful bears appear in cartoons, and movies, don't throw snowballs at wild bears.  Maybe throwing a big salmon at them might distract them, but i doubt it.. Me, I'm just going to keep a long distance from them.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip of the Day*

Many of us have been blessed with family, a warm home, and enough to eat.  My tip of the day comes from personal experience with complete strangers, who shared a warm home, and hot meal with me.  I was so humbled by those people.

My tip, invite a widow, or person in need, someone you know, to share your warm home, and holiday meal with you, and your family.  Give of yourself to those who have no one else to share the holidays with.  

The act of kindness you give to others will bring a jy to you that is unmatched by any other feeling.  

When those warm meals were shared with me, it wasn't even a holiday, nothing special, except the warm hearts of good people.  You can see how it affected me, and made me a better person.  I remember those times as vividly as if they happened yesterday, and it was over fifty years ago.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's 2nd Tip of the Day

It's Sunday.  Whatever that means to you, time with family, day of rest, exercise faith, make it glorious.   To me, it's the first day of the new week, and a time for all of the above.  Getting this day right sets the tone for the remainder of the week.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's Tip of the Day:
Quick, true tale:  I went to church one day, with my wife and children, and noticed an aged gentleman sitting by himself.  I was in between jobs at the time, having just gotten out of the Navy, and was looking for work, doing odd jobs to pay the rent, and heat the home, and put food on the table for my wife, and at that time, two children.  i asked the gentleman if he had family to share the Christmas with.  He said he didn't.  I invited him to share the meal with us.  Later that evening, I told my wife that we would be having this man as a guest.  She moaned and complained that times were tight, and that I had to cancel the invitation.  Sadly, I contacted the man, and cancelled.  He was saddened, as was I.  The week after Christmas, the man died.  I had lost a chance to practice what I believed to be the right course, and exercise my faith.  In truth, we had enough food that we could have easily shared the meal.

Moral of the story, don't let others persuade you to not do something good, or charitable.  That chance may slip away forever, leaving you feeling saddened, even angry at  yourself for not taking the high road.  Who knows the stories that the gentleman might have enriched our lives with, or the blessings that we might have received for being selfless.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Hugs.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chief's


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip of the Day*

Tip 1. When your keyboard starts accumulating debris between keys, like dust, breadcrumbs (you know you've eaten cookies, or sandwiches while using it), if you don't have canned air, use a soft bristle art paint brush.  The soft, fine bristles get into the cracks and crevices to clean out the debris.

Tip 2. If you have an itch that you can't scratch, scratch somewhere where you can, even if that place is not itchy.  You brain will focus on that scratched peace, and somehow, the other itch seems to go away, or at least lesson significantly.

Tip 3. As we get older, and our sight isn't what it used o be, that axiom taught in school - write, then proofread a minimum of five times before even thinking about submitting your work, becomes paramount.  Then, step away for an hour or three, and go over it one last time.  You'll be amazed at the errors you can often find, and have the chance to correct.

Tip 4.  Working for long periods in one position, especially, looking down, can result in neck, and upper back pain.  Take a break to move around, and maybe sit with your back against a chair to relax those muscles, and remove stress.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw

Nice ones *Chief!*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip of the Day*
Relish the time you have spent in life.  Ecstacy, tragedy, well being, sickness, pain, strength, everything we experience in life can be used to make us better, to teach us, to help us understand future challenges, and the challenges others may face.

Strive to make your mark on the world, and make it positive.  The best feeling we can have is when giving of ourselves.  Let your legacy be to be remembered as the person who is the great example for good.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## kb0000

Do not serve " long, stringy noodles with sauce, such as spaghetti, linguini, angel hair, etc.,"  Break then in thirds of fourths  before cooking-- much more manageable.


----------



## taxlady

kb0000 said:


> *Do not serve* " long, stringy noodles with sauce, such as spaghetti, linguini, angel hair, etc.,"  Break then in thirds of fourths  before cooking-- much more manageable.



My mother did that when we were kids. I think that is a good idea for children or for anyone with motor control problems. I guess it's useful for anyone who doesn't want to make the effort to eat carefully. It is some people's preference to have shorter pieces of long pasta. Also, someone might be cooking the pasta in a smaller pot, so shorter pasta is easier to get into the pot. But an unqualified "Do not serve", hmm.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> My mother did that when we were kids. I think that is a good idea for children or for anyone with motor control problems. I guess it's useful for anyone who doesn't want to make the effort to eat carefully. It is some people's preference to have shorter pieces of long pasta. Also, someone might be cooking the pasta in a smaller pot, so shorter pasta is easier to get into the pot. But an unqualified *"Do not serve"*, hmm.



I think that's just a kb0000 thing..  

Ross


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Use another kind of noodle if you don't like long noodles.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

We've just had a thread about husking corn on the cob, the easy way.  Soooo, my tips for the day:

1; Save those husks.  Let them dry.  Use them for tamales, or to cover roasts to preserve moisture.
2: The corn silk can be used to sweeten certain teas.  Look online.  There are recipes.
3. Dry the kernel-free cobs for a week or so, or cut directly into quarter inch rounds, and place in a dehydrator.  When the rounds are completely dry, melt paraffin in a disposable aluminum loaf pan.  Place the dried cob rounds into the melted paraffin and let soak for thirty minutes.  You will have waterproof fire starters that burn long enough to ignite your charcoal, campfire, fireplace logs, etc.  These are very light weight, perfect for camping.  No chemical aftertaste from lighter fluid.  And while you have that melted paraffin, dip wooden kitchen match heads into the melted wax, to waterproof them as well.
4. Coat the dry, and cleaned cobs with polyurethane.  Let dry.  Sand to make interesting decorations (I saw a fishing pole handle made from a corn cob.  It was stunning.)
If all else fails, make a corn cob pipe.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Chief's Tip of the Day - GCC*

Several years back, we had a regular monthly contest called Golden Chef Challenge.  The challenges were based on an ingredient that had to be used in an appetizer, main course, sides, and desert.  Creativity among members was nothing short of amazing.

Mt tip for the day: go back and look through the GCC Challenges, under cooking contests.  You'll be glad you did.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

